# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > PCB & Κουτιά Κατασκευών >  >  Εργοστασιο κατασκευής πλακετων

## info@kalarakis.com

Μέχρι τώρα τη παραγωγή των πλακετών μου τη κάνω στη κίνα και τη συναρμολόγηση.
Τώρα λέω να τα παράγω στην Ελλάδα

Οι πλακέτες είναι διπλής όψης και smd εξαρτήματα

Γνωρίζεται κάποιο εργοστάσιο παραγωγής και συναρμολόγησης στην Ελλάδα?

----------


## billy

Δες αυτό http://www.geto.com.gr/

ενδιαφέρομαι κι εγώ αλλά δεν έχω ρωτήσει ακόμα, απλά από αναζήτηση το εντόπισα.

----------


## briko

http://www.prismaelectronics.eu/site/

----------

eebabs2000 (28-03-13)

----------


## manolena

http://www.kesaris.com.gr/

Με τον κ. Δημήτρη, έχει καλή ποιότητα και οι τιμές του είναι σχετικά καλές για μεγάλες ποσότητες για παραγωγή πλακέτας.

stencil@ath.forthnet.gr  με τον κ. Γιώργο για assembly.

----------


## mtzag

Στην κινα οκ να κανεις τις πλακετες γιατι ειναι φτηνα αλλα τη συναρμολογηση πως την κανεις στην κινα ?
Δεν ειναι προβλημα να στειλεις τα εξαρτηματα απο εδω στην κινα και να φοβασε μην σου τα φανε ή χαθουνε στα ταχυδρομια
ή οταν γυρισουνε σου βαλουνε χερι στο τελωνειο ?

Ενα τετοιο εργαλειο http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Deskt...738560605.html
με ενα φουρνο πατεντα με υπερυθρες και θερμοζευγος ισως μπορει να σε γλιτωσει απο μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια οταν κανεις λιγες πλακετες.
Στο ebay εχει τετοια μηχανηματα επαγγελματικου τυπου με 10 χιλιαρικα.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odkw...at=0&_from=R40

Αυτο ειναι επαγγελματικο και αν παζαρεψεις την τιμη πρεπει να κανει καλη δουλεια
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fuji-CP4-3-4...item4171d0f8b0

Στην κινα που κανεις συρμολογηση ? ειναι αξιοπιστοι ? σου κολλησανε στο τελωνειο ποτε ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για τον mtzag
Τα υλικά τα βάζει αυτός Εγώ πέρνω έτοιμο προϊόν
το μόνο που βάζω εδώ είναι το mpu
Ο λόγος είναι ότι συχνά αλλάζω το πρόγραμμα ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή. 
Κατά 99% έχω το ίδιο πρόγραμμα.
Το πρόβλημα είναι ο χρόνος λόγο απόστασης 
Όταν στείλω τα σχέδια θέλει 4 ημέρες να το φτιάξει +4 ημέρες να έρθουν τα πρότυπα, να τα δω και αν χρειαστεί να διορθώσει κάτι θέλει άλλες 8 ημέρες.

μετά θέλει 20 ημέρες για να παραδώσει +4 ημέρες μεταφορικά +δυο τρεις μέρες στο τελωνείο


Το τελωνείο πληρώνεται, δεν μπορώ να το αποφύγω
Στο ταχυδρομείο μπορεί να χαθεί στη DHL δύσκολο.

----------


## radioamateur

http://www.aspisys.com/pcb.htm
Μια εταιρεία με ελληνική υπογραφή και τεράστοια εμπειρία η εταιρεία ASPiSYS Θα ζητήσεις τον Σωτήρη στο *210 771-9544*

----------


## mtzag

> Για τον mtzag
> Τα υλικά τα βάζει αυτός Εγώ πέρνω έτοιμο προϊόν
> το μόνο που βάζω εδώ είναι το mpu
> Ο λόγος είναι ότι συχνά αλλάζω το πρόγραμμα ανάλογα με την εφαρμογή. 
> Κατά 99% έχω το ίδιο πρόγραμμα.
> Το πρόβλημα είναι ο χρόνος λόγο απόστασης 
> Όταν στείλω τα σχέδια θέλει 4 ημέρες να το φτιάξει +4 ημέρες να έρθουν τα πρότυπα, να τα δω και αν χρειαστεί να διορθώσει κάτι θέλει άλλες 8 ημέρες.
> 
> μετά θέλει 20 ημέρες για να παραδώσει +4 ημέρες μεταφορικά +δυο τρεις μέρες στο τελωνείο
> ...



Παντως σκεψου το ενδεχομενο να βγαζεις μονο τις πλακετες στην κινα και να παρεις smt pick & place machine
Με τα υλικα αυτο που λες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα παιρνει ο κατασκευαστης γιατι υπαρχει θεμα με τις τιμες δηλαδη αλλες τιμες ας πουμε εχει το mouser.com αλλες το tme.eu
το mouser ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερο πχ ο atmega8a-au κανει 3 δολαρια στο mouser και 0.7 στο ebay αρα εκει γινετε μαγειριο.
Εσενα σε τι τιμες σε χρεωνει τιμες mouser η τιμες κινεζικες alibaba ο κινεζος κατασκευαστης ?
Γιατι αν σε χρεωνει τιμες mouser τοτε ειναι ακριβο σπορ η κινα.

Αν κανεις αποκλειστικα smt κατασκευες ο ποιο οικονομικος τροπος ειναι πιστευω να μην περνεις εξαρτηματα απο απο τα φαρμακεια τυπου digikey/mouser/farnel που βγαζουνε 300% κερδος
η να περνεις μονο τα κρισιμα εξαρτηματα αλλα να τα παιρνεις απο κινεζους γνησια εξαρτηματα απο παραγωγες που βγαζουνε για παρτυ τους απο τα εργοστασια γνωστων εταιριων.
Τα παιρνεις με απλο ταχυδρομειο γλιτωνεις το τελωνειο και εχεις το μηχανημα να κανεις τη συναρμολογηση εδω.

Επειδη βλεπω και εισαι ηρακλειο ειναι μεγαλο θεμα και στην αθηνα να στελνεις και να παραλαμβανεις *γιατι ειναι ποιο ακριβα να ερθει ενα δεμα απο αθηνα παρα απο την κινα*.
Οποτε για την κρητη ισως να μην σε βολεψει ουτε η αθηνα.
Η dhl επισης ειναι πολυ ακριβο σπορ... για το ηρακλειο χωρις να σε ληστευουνε μονο china/hong/singapore post

Επισης αν ασχοληθεις με πλακετες μεχρι 2 επιπεδων θα δεις οτι σου βγαινει ποιο φτηνα να τις φτιαχνεις παρα να τις παιρνεις απο τους κινεζους
υπο την προυποθεση οτι εχεις ενα φτηνο cnc router να κανεις τις τρυπες και τα κοψιματα

----------


## 744

Για τι παραγωγή συζητάμε? Από εκεί ξεκινάμε πρώτα. Μέγεθος πλακέτας, ποσότητα/ αξία εξαρτημάτων.

----------


## mtzag

νομιζω οτι μιλαμε για μικρες παραγωγες κατω απο 1000 κοματια

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Για τις τιμές 
Είναι κινέζικες
η αγορά ενός τέτοιου μηχανήματος σημαίνει για εμένα πάνω από 5000 πλακέτες από κίνα.
Η παραγωγή μου είναι μικρή  για να αποκτήσω τέτοιο εξοπλισμό. cnc έχω και laser κοπής και φωτο printer ktl
στην αρχή έκανα μόνος μου την παραγωγή αλλά το κόστος ήταν 5πλάσιο. 
Για το λόγο αυτό θέλω μια μονάδα που να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά. 
Οι πλακέτες έχουν και συνοδευτικά καλώδια τα οποία τα φτιάχνει και αυτά ο Κινέζος.

Πάντως σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια σας
θα επικοινωνήσω με τις εταιρείες που μου υποδείξατε

----------


## mariosm

Μιχαλη μια και εκανα και εγω αυτη την δουλεια με το ιδιο αντικειμενο με σενα ασχετα αν εχω εγκαταλειψει εχω να σου πω απο την εμπειρια μου 
σχετικα με τη συνεργασια με ελληνικες εταιριες. Αν ειναι για τετοια λυση καλυτερα να τις κανεις μονος σου οπως παλια. Αν το κοστος σου ειναι πενταπλασιο
σε καποια αλλη εταιρια ελληνικη μπορει να γινει τεραπλασιο ή τριπλασιο. Αν αξιζει τον κοπο προσπαθησε.
Επισης στην οποιαδηποτε συνεργασια σου με ελληνες προσεξε κατι πολυ σημαντικο. Να εξασφαλισεις να μη βρεθει η πλακετα σου ξαφνικα σε χερια καποιου ανταγωνιστη σου 
και ο κατασκευαστης σου να δηλωνει "εγω δεν ξερω τιποτα".

----------


## mtzag

5πλασιο γιατι ?
η φωτοευσθητη πλακετα κανει 10 ευρω η Α4 διπλης οψης http://bungard.de/index.php?option=c...6&lang=english
στο οξυ βγαζεις διαδρομους ακομα και 5 mils τσακ μπαμ
solder mask επισης κανει 7.5$ τα 100g στο ebay χημικο επικασιτερωσης ειναι φτηνο τα vias τα κανεις με ηλεκτροχημικη διαδικασια αφου εχεις ηδη cnc router να κανει τις τρυπες
Αν κατσεις και τα λογαριασεις θα δεις οτι σου βγαινει ποιο φτηνα αν παρεις τα υλικα σε κινεζικες τιμες + 15 ευρω το μεροκαματο του εργατη να σου κανει τη δουλεια.
Αυτο σε περιπτωση που βγαζεις καμποσες πλακετες ωστε να εχει δουλεια ο εργατης να κανει.
Με laser ομως δεν κοβουντε οι πλακετες ουτε γινοντε τρυπες θελει ρουτερ με spindle.
Ετοιμασου να ακουσεις μεγαλες καμπανες απο τις ελληνικες εταιριες (βασικο ρολο για τις ακριβες τιμες τους παιζει το κρατος που τις ληστευει).

Πιστευω οτι με λιγη προσπαθεια αν εχεις μεθοδο και τυποποιησεις τη δουλεια μπορεις να βγαλεις πλακετες σε τιμη κινεζικη γιατι τα υλικα εχουνε ιδιες τιμες παντου και το μεροκαματο στην κινα ειναι 10$ ενω ενας ξενος ανεργος θελει 10-15 ευρω ελληνας δυσκολο να βρεις με τοσα αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις με την κριση.

----------


## chip

> Παντως σκεψου το ενδεχομενο να βγαζεις μονο τις πλακετες στην κινα και να παρεις smt pick & place machine
> Με τα υλικα αυτο που λες ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να τα παιρνει ο κατασκευαστης γιατι υπαρχει θεμα με τις τιμες δηλαδη αλλες τιμες ας πουμε εχει το mouser.com αλλες το tme.eu
> το mouser ειναι πολυ ακριβοτερο πχ ο atmega8a-au κανει 3 δολαρια στο mouser και 0.7 στο ebay αρα εκει γινετε μαγειριο.
> Εσενα σε τι τιμες σε χρεωνει τιμες mouser η τιμες κινεζικες alibaba ο κινεζος κατασκευαστης ?
> Γιατι αν σε χρεωνει τιμες mouser τοτε ειναι ακριβο σπορ η κινα.
> 
> Αν κανεις αποκλειστικα smt κατασκευες ο ποιο οικονομικος τροπος ειναι πιστευω να μην περνεις εξαρτηματα απο απο τα φαρμακεια τυπου digikey/mouser/farnel που βγαζουνε 300% κερδος
> η να περνεις μονο τα κρισιμα εξαρτηματα αλλα να τα παιρνεις απο κινεζους γνησια εξαρτηματα απο παραγωγες που βγαζουνε για παρτυ τους απο τα εργοστασια γνωστων εταιριων.
> Τα παιρνεις με απλο ταχυδρομειο γλιτωνεις το τελωνειο και εχεις το μηχανημα να κανεις τη συναρμολογηση εδω.
> ...



Ε οχι και ποιο φθηνό Αθήνα Ηράκλειο από Κίνα Ελλάδα.... Εντός ελλάδως οι μεταφορές έχουν 3-4-5 ευρώ (με πρακτορείο) και μιλάμε για κιβώτια (ακομα και 20 κιλά)... την επόμενη ή την μεθεπόμενη ημέρα... από Κίνα μιλάμε για 100δες ευρώ κόστος...
Δεν ξέρω στην Κίνα αν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν αυτές τις τιμές που βλέπεις στο ebay (που συχνά είναι λιγα τεμάχια που έχει κάποιος πωλητής)... όμως δεν μπορεί ένας επαγγελματίας στην Ελλάδα να αγοράσει με αυτές τις τιμές (μικρές ποσότητες)... γιατί απλά είτε δεν θα του εκδόσει τα κατάλληλα τιμολόγια ο Κινέζος είτε ακόμα και αν ο κινέζος έχει κανονική εξαγωγική δραστηριότητα και ο Ελληνας έχει εισαγωγική δραστηριότητα (από χώρες εκτός ΕΕ) θα τον σφάξει τον Έλληνα το τελωνείο (δεν συμφέρει για μικρές ποσότητες)... 
Να τα πληρώσει με την πιστωτική του κάρτα και να τα πάρει χωρις τιμολόγια δεν συμφέρει γιατί εκτός από σοβαρό φορολογικό παράπτωμα δεν θα δείξει την αγορά στα έξοδα του και θα πληρώσει φόρο για εισόδημα που δεν είχε!!!

----------

SRF (28-03-13)

----------


## mtzag

δε μιλαω για courier μιλαω για china|hong kong post
Απο κινα μου ερχετε πραγμα με 1$ και ειναι μεσα τα μεταφορικα ο φακελος και το πραγμα εδω θελει μονο η αποστολη 1.5 ευρω χωρις φακελο και το αντικειμενο.
Οι ελληνικες μεταφορικες και courier ειναι κλεφτες μεγαλοι κλεφτες σε πανε στο τελωνειο με το ζορι για παρουνε το μπαξισι του τελωνη.

----------


## mariosm

Μανο δεν γνωριζω τι δουλεια κανεις δηλαδη αν ασχολεισαι επαγγελματικα ή ερασιτεχνικα με τα ηλεκτρονικα και γενικα με τις ηλεκτρονικες κατασκευες για να καταλαβω καλυτερα τον τροπο σκεψης σου.
Αυτα που προτεινεις ΔΕΝ ειναι για επαγγελματικες εφαρμογες. Αυτα τα χημικα τις πλακετες και ολες αυτες τις πατεντες που προτεινεις τις καναμε πριν απο εικοσι χρονια οταν θελαμε να κανουμε δειγματα και κατασκευες για προσωπικη χρηση. Οταν παραγεις προϊον που διατειθεται στο εμποριο και θα το αγορασει καποιος πελατης (οπως κανει ο Μιχαλης) αυτα που λες ΔΕΝ εχουν καμια σχεση με την παραγωγη. Τους λογους μπορω να στους εξηγησω αλλα θελει χρονο που δεν εχω τωρα.
Οταν κανεις επαγγελματικες εφαρμογες ουτε εξαρτηματα ουτε πλακετες και γενικα δεν αγοραζεις τιποτα απο ebay για λογους που προφανως δεν μπορεις να καταλαβεις.

----------

bchris (28-03-13), 

SRF (28-03-13)

----------


## mtzag

λογοι για να μην παρεις απο το ebay
* καλπικα εξαρτηματα
* μη διαθεσιμοτητα
* δεν σου κοβουνε τιμολογιο
* οχι σταθερος προμηθευτης
* 15-30 μερες καθυστερηση

για να παρεις λογος
* φτηνα
* περνεις φτηνα δειγμα και μετα ποσοτητα τον προμηθευτη του λιανικου κινεζου πωλητη τον βρισκεις στο alibaba αν εχεις παρατηριτικοτητα
αν εχεις παρατηριτικοτητα βρισκεις βασικα ολους τους μεγαλους κινεζους προμηθευτες γιατι ολες οι σελιδες φαρμακεια τυπου mouser
digikey δινουνε datasheet που λεει τον κατασκευαστη.
Επισης υπαρχουνε και ελληνικες σελιδες που ειναι αντιγραφη ολα τους τα προιοντα απο farnel mouser tme
και δεν ξερω τι ρολο παιζουνε αφου πουλανε ποιο ακριβα απο τις σελιδες αυτες και δεν εχουνε στοκ.

Και τις επαγγελματικες πλακετες με φωτοευσθητες και οξυ τις φτιαχνουνε βγαζει τελειο αποτελεσμα.
Οταν κανεις μεχρι 2 επιπεδων μπορεις να βγαλεις σε τιμη και χαμηλοτερη του κινεζου χωρις μεγαλη επενδυση

----------


## mariosm

> περνεις φτηνα δειγμα και μετα ποσοτητα τον προμηθευτη του λιανικου κινεζου πωλητη τον βρισκεις στο alibaba αν εχεις παρατηριτικοτητα



Μανο περνα στην πραξη. Εχεις κανει ποτε συναλλαγη με πωλητη κινεζο απο allibaba; Εγω εχω κανει. Κανε μια συναλλαγη (σε ηλεκτρονικα ομως) και γραψε μας τις εμπειριες σου.





> Και τις επαγγελματικες πλακετες με φωτοευσθητες και οξυ τις φτιαχνουνε βγαζει τελειο αποτελεσμα.



Ναι ακριβως ετσι αλλα θα σου πω και παλι οτι πλακετα για εμπορικη χρηση δεν γινεται στο σπιτι.
Ενημερωτικα μπες εδω στο site της εταιριας που συνεργαζομαι εγω να δεις εχει ωραια video.

http://eurocircuits.com/index.php/ma...ideo-fragments

----------


## mtzag

τα εχω δει τα βιντεο και ειναι παραφουσκωμενα να πουνε οτι κανουνε κατι φοβερο.διαφημιστικα βιντεο ειναι.
Ειπαμε για μεχρι 2 επιπεδων η δουλεια γινετε με αντιστοιχη ποιοτητα που την κανουνε αυτοι και ποιο φτηνα.
Δεν ειναι κατι φοβερο ουτε κατι μαγικο κανουνε... εγω εβγαλα μερικες πλακετες στο σπιτι με εργοστασιακη ποιοτητα
που αμα ειχα cnc router για τις τρυπες και το κοψιμο δεν θα τις ξεχωριζες απο τις δικες τους 5 mils βγαζω διαδρομους με το οξυ.

Οι πρωτες μου πλακετες που εβγαλα με το οξυ  http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post589346
οι επομενες ειτανε πολυ καλυτερες μολις βρηκα πως μπαινει η solder mask

----------


## makocer

> .........τα βιντεο ειναι παραφουσκωμενα να πουνε οτι κανουνε κατι φοβερο...... εγω εβγαλα μερικες πλακετες στο σπιτι με εργοστασιακη ποιοτητα
> που αμα ειχα cnc router για τις τρυπες και το κοψιμο *δεν θα τις ξεχωριζες απο τις δικες τους 5 mils* βγαζω διαδρομους με το οξυ.




_pics or it didn't happen
_  :Rolleyes:

----------


## mtzag

αυτη που βλεπεις ποιο πανω ειναι η 1η μου προσπαθεια να βγαλω πλακετα εχει αποσταση μεταξυ των διαδρομων σε καποια σημεια καπου 7 -8 mils 
και σου ξαναλεω ειναι η 1η μου προσπαθεια να φτιαξω πλακετα.Φυσικα η φωτο την αδικει.
Μολις το κανεις 2 φορες πας και στα 5 mils αρκει να εφαρμοσεις καποια μικρα κολπα που τα γραφω.
Η καλυτερη solder mask ειναι η υγρη UV curable αυτη πρεπει να εχουνε τα εργοστασια τα φυλα solder mask ειναι αχρηστα γιατι δεν αντεχουνε θερμοκρασιες μεγαλες
και η επικασιτερωση η καλη ειναι η χημικη .

Περιμενω να μου ερθει χημικο για επικασιτερωση και για solder mask και μετα θα ανεβασω φωτο με σωστα επικασιτερωμενα pads και με σωστη solder mask.

----------


## gsmaster

> http://www.kesaris.com.gr/
> 
> Με τον κ. Δημήτρη, έχει καλή ποιότητα και οι τιμές του είναι σχετικά καλές για μεγάλες ποσότητες για παραγωγή πλακέτας.
> 
> ....




Δε λέω καλές τιμές, αλλά απο ποιότητα..... άστο καλύτερα...

Οι πλακέτες που έβγαλα ήταν 3 σε καθε πάνελ... σε όλα τα πανελ, είχε βραχυκυκλώματα σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία...
Τρύπες στο γάμο του καραγκιόζη... σε DIP ολοκληρωμένο οι τρύπες μόνο ευθεία δεν ήταν. 
Σε κάποια λίγα SMD 1206 που είχα στην πλακέτα μου έκανε και τρύπες εκεί που δεν είχα.
Όλες τις τρύπες τις έκανε 0,8mm. Εντάξει εκτός απο αυτές για την στήριξη της πλακέτας...
Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να άνοιξε τρυπολόγιο αυτός ο άνθρωπος.... ούτε τηλέφωνο πήρε να ρωτήσει κάτι, πές ρε άνθρωπε δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω το τρυπολόγιο στείλτο μου με άλλο τρόπο...


Αν δεν ήταν άλλος στη μέση, θα του τις έστελνα πίσω μέχρι να τις ξαναβγάλει σωστά...

----------


## manolena

> Δε λέω καλές τιμές, αλλά απο ποιότητα..... άστο καλύτερα...
> 
> Οι πλακέτες που έβγαλα ήταν 3 σε καθε πάνελ... σε όλα τα πανελ, είχε βραχυκυκλώματα σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία...
> Τρύπες στο γάμο του καραγκιόζη... σε DIP ολοκληρωμένο οι τρύπες μόνο ευθεία δεν ήταν. 
> Σε κάποια λίγα SMD 1206 που είχα στην πλακέτα μου έκανε και τρύπες εκεί που δεν είχα.
> Όλες τις τρύπες τις έκανε 0,8mm. Εντάξει εκτός απο αυτές για την στήριξη της πλακέτας...
> Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να άνοιξε τρυπολόγιο αυτός ο άνθρωπος.... ούτε τηλέφωνο πήρε να ρωτήσει κάτι, πές ρε άνθρωπε δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω το τρυπολόγιο στείλτο μου με άλλο τρόπο...
> 
> 
> Αν δεν ήταν άλλος στη μέση, θα του τις έστελνα πίσω μέχρι να τις ξαναβγάλει σωστά...



Τι να πω Γιάννη... Έχω βγάλει και δικές μου εκεί αλλά και γνωστός μου που κάνει παραγωγή σε πολλά
projects και σε ποσότητες, δεν είχε πρόβλημα ποτέ, χρόνια τώρα... Τρυπολόγιο σωστό και μάσκα σε SMD 
πολύ καλή, πάνω-κάτω.

----------


## SRF

> Μέχρι τώρα τη παραγωγή των πλακετών μου τη κάνω στη κίνα *και τη συναρμολόγηση*.
> Τώρα λέω να τα παράγω στην Ελλάδα
> 
> Οι πλακέτες είναι διπλής όψης και *smd εξαρτήματα*
> 
> Γνωρίζεται κάποιο εργοστάσιο *παραγωγής και συναρμολόγησης* στην Ελλάδα?



Πλήρης επεξεργασία ΜΕ συναρμολόγηση δηλαδή θέλει ο άνθρωπος... για όσους δεν το πρόσεξαν! Και για ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΤΕΛΙΚΟ ΠΡΟΪΟΝ τις φτιάχνει... όχι δυό τρεις άντε δέκα για σας και τους φίλους σας!!! 

Πάμε λοιπόν στις... προτάσεις! 





> 5πλασιο γιατι ?
> η φωτοευσθητη πλακετα κανει 10 ευρω η Α4 διπλης οψης http://bungard.de/index.php?option=c...6&lang=english
> στο οξυ βγαζεις διαδρομους ακομα και 5 mils τσακ μπαμ
> solder mask επισης κανει 7.5$ τα 100g στο ebay χημικο επικασιτερωσης ειναι φτηνο τα vias τα κανεις με ηλεκτροχημικη διαδικασια αφου εχεις ηδη cnc router να κανει τις τρυπες
> Αν κατσεις και τα λογαριασεις θα δεις οτι σου βγαινει ποιο φτηνα αν παρεις τα υλικα σε κινεζικες τιμες + 15 ευρω το μεροκαματο του εργατη να σου κανει τη δουλεια.
> Αυτο σε περιπτωση που βγαζεις καμποσες πλακετες ωστε να εχει δουλεια ο εργατης να κανει.
> Με laser ομως δεν κοβουντε οι πλακετες ουτε γινοντε τρυπες θελει ρουτερ με spindle.
> Ετοιμασου να ακουσεις μεγαλες καμπανες απο τις ελληνικες εταιριες (βασικο ρολο για τις ακριβες τιμες τους παιζει το κρατος που τις ληστευει).
> 
> Πιστευω οτι με λιγη προσπαθεια αν εχεις μεθοδο και τυποποιησεις τη δουλεια μπορεις να βγαλεις πλακετες σε τιμη κινεζικη γιατι τα υλικα εχουνε ιδιες τιμες παντου και το μεροκαματο στην κινα ειναι 10$ ενω ενας ξενος ανεργος θελει 10-15 ευρω ελληνας δυσκολο να βρεις με τοσα αλλα ποτε δεν ξερεις με την κριση.



Πέραν του γενικού υπολογιστικού σου σφάλματος... υπάρχουν και κάτι πράγματα... που σε επαγγελματικές παραγωγές ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΑΠΑΙΤΟΥΜΕΝΑ για το τελικό σου προϊόν! 
Αυτά είναι οι αδιάφορες για τους ερασιτέχνες... ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ... και ΑΞΙΟΠΙΣΤΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΓΩΓΗΣ! 
Επίσης σημαντικό είναι ότι ειδικά όταν μιλάμε για πλακέτες με εξαρτήματα επιφενειακής στήριξης, όπως πια είναι το 99.999% της παγκόσμιας αγοράς... η αστοχία σε ένα via "ιδιοκατασκευής" σου που προτείνεις, κάτω από ένα κολλημένο ακριβό ολοκληρωμένο πχ επεξεργαστή εικόνας, έχει τέτοιο συνολικό κόστος λόγω απόρριψης πολλών τεμαχίων στην παραγωγή σου... που θα ευχόσουν να μην είχες ποτέ ασχοληθεί με τα ηλεκτρονικά στην ζωή σου αν σου τύχαινε!!! 
Επίσης κάτι τέτοιο μπορεί να συμβεί και αν το προϊόν σου περάσει κραδασμικό ή θερμικό τεστ για πχ CE, η κανένα περιέργο EN/ISO! Τοτε θα απορριφθεί και το κόστος σου θα εκτοξευτεί σε πλαίσια που αν έχεις καμμιά πολυκατοικία ιδιόκτητη θα "απαλλαχτείς" μετά από κάτι τέτοιο τουλάχιστον από το χαράτσι της ΔΕΗ των ιδιοκτητών!!! 
Μην συμπεριλάβω ότι μέχρι και μάσκα συγκόλλησης πρέπει να είναι κάποιον προδιαγραφών... ή πχ στα επιφανειακής στήριξης υλικά RoHS απαιτείται να είναι ΕΠΙΧΡΥΣΕΣ οι πλακέτες στα σημεία συγκολλήσεως των ακροδεκτών τους!!! Το γιατί... θα το βρεις με λίγο σχετικό ψάξιμο... 
Οπότε ξέχνα και την "επικασσιτέρωση" ως μιά ακόμη απλή διαδικασία in house!!! 







> δε μιλαω για courier μιλαω για china|hong kong post
> Απο κινα μου ερχετε *πραγμα με 1$* και ειναι μεσα τα μεταφορικα ο φακελος και *το πραγμα εδω* θελει μονο η αποστολη 1.5 ευρω χωρις φακελο και το αντικειμενο.
> Οι ελληνικες μεταφορικες και courier ειναι κλεφτες μεγαλοι κλεφτες σε πανε στο τελωνειο με το ζορι για παρουνε το μπαξισι του τελωνη.



Μικρές βαρκούλες... μικρές φουρτούνες ξέρουν! 
Καλά το θέτεις... για όπως ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΤΕΙΣ!  "ΠΡΑΓΜΑ" δηλαδή ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ (ΥΛΙΚΟ) με 1$ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΚΕΛΛΑΚΙ!!!  

Πμαε τώρα στα πλοία... και όχι στις βαρκούλες!!! Ακόμα και τα μικρα σχετικά "πλοία", για πιθανά δοκίμια τους πριν τον σχεδιασμό παραγγέλνουν με μιάς καμμιά 100άδα από αυτά που εσύ παίρνεις ΕΝΑ με φακελλάκι με 1$! Και ας πληρώσουν και 100 - 150$ συνολικά!!! Γιατί όταν σχεδιάσουν το εργαστηριακό πρωτότυπο, αποσφαλματώσουν - διορθώσουν, παράγουν λειτουργικό πρωτότυπο πλέον, και μετά θα παράγουν πιλοτικά λειτουργικά συστήματα πλήρη, που θα δκιμαστούν και για CE, επιδείξεις, δειγματοφορία, κλπ!!! Συνολικά λοιπόν όταν ξεκινάνε είναι σχεδόν δεδομένο ότι πριν πάνε σε τελική παραγωγή προϊόντος, θα έχου ΗΔΗ φτιάξει τουλάχιστον 20 -30 τεμάχια, για εσωτερικά και εξωτερικά ίσως (αν είναι για πελάτη σου ο σχεδιασμός) δοκίμια! Οπότε δεν θα αγοράζουν ένα ένα κάθε φορά το ίδιο υλικό, σε κάθε φάση ανάπτυξης, χάνωντας όχι μόνο χρήμα αλλά ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΟ (πιό σημαντικό)!!!  
εδώ λοιπόν έρχεται η ρήση μεγάλα καράβια μεγάλες φουρτούνες... και δεν μιλάμε απαραιτήτως για υπερωκεάνεια!!! αλλά ακόμα και για έστω λάτζες & ΄φερρυ μπωτ παντόφλες!!! Τότε θα ρωτουσες πλέον & εσύ τα παρακάτω... 
Έχεις πάρει ποτέ από κίνα πλακέτες έτοιμες ΜΕ υλικά πάνω τους... που συνολικά έχουν αξία μαζί με τα υλικά μερικά χιλιάρικα ίσως Ευρώπουλα? Γιατί με 1$ που αναφέρεις έρχονται τίποτα φακελάκια με κανένα εξαρτηματάκι, αλλά όχι δέμα - δέματα, με πχ 500+ πλακέτες ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΜΕ τα ΥΛΙΚΑ πάνω τους (πιό ευαίσθητες δηλαδή) που μπορεί να ζυγίζουν ακόμα και 15-20 κιλά? Και να κοστίζουν ως μεταφερόμενο είδος υποψήφιο απώλειας - κλοπής ακόμα και 2-3000 Γιούρια, άρα και ασφαλίζονται για αυτό το ποσό τουλάχιστον? Ναι το φακελάκι 1$ και να χαθεί θα σου στείλει ένα άλλο ο πωλητής του ΗΜΠΑΫ*-ΜΠΑΫ! Την παραγωγή σου αν είναι τέτοιας αξίας & μεγέθους (ή και μεγαλύτερου) πιστέυεις ότι θα στην ξαναστείλει Φ(υ)ρηηηη ΟΒ ΤΣΑΡΤΖ*?    





> λογοι για να μην παρεις απο το ebay
> * καλπικα εξαρτηματα
> * μη διαθεσιμοτητα
> * δεν σου κοβουνε τιμολογιο
> * οχι σταθερος προμηθευτης
> * 15-30 μερες καθυστερηση
> 
> για να παρεις λογος
> * φτηνα
> ...





Πέραν του ότι στο ΗΜΠΑΫ-ΜΠΑΫ-ΜΠΑΫ σήμερα βρίσκεις 10000 τεμ ενός υλικού και αύριο που θα πάς να ξαναπάρεις ΔΕΝ θα το ξαναβρείς αν δεν περάσουν κανά δυό χρόνια ίσως!!! 
Αλλά στο κλείσιμο έγραψες κάτι που με αναγκάζει να ρωτήσω... έχεις πάει ποτέ σε βιομηχανική μονάδα πλακετών... να δεις τι επεξεργασίες και τι μεθόδους - μηχανήματα έχουν? Και αντιστοίχως επίσης ισχύει η ίδια ερώτηση για βιομηχανική μονάδα τοποθέτησης SMT? 
Με όσα έγραψες συνολικά, επέτρεψέ μου να αμφιβάλλω, αν πέρασες και απ' έξω έστω!!! 

* => Απόδοση με χρήση ανάστροφης ψυχολογίας των Γκρηκλις (Προελ λημ. από Eng-lish > Greek & lish), στα Αγγλικανικά (Προελ Λημ από Ελλη-νικά > Αγγλικα-νικά)

----------

bchris (28-03-13), 

eebabs2000 (28-03-13)

----------


## mariosm

> σε όλα τα πανελ, είχε βραχυκυκλώματα σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία...



Κλασικη περιπτωση εκτυπωσης με τη μεθοδο της μεταξοτυπιας. Μονο με αυτο τον τροπο μπορει να γιναι αυτο το λαθος σε συνεργασια με απροσεκτο τεχνιτη.





> ούτε τηλέφωνο πήρε να ρωτήσει κάτι, πές ρε άνθρωπε δεν μπορώ να ανοίξω το τρυπολόγιο στείλτο μου με άλλο τρόπο...



Δεν σε πηρε τηλεφωνο γιατι με οποιο τροπο και να του το εδεινες θα του ηταν παλι αχρηστο. 
Εγω εδεινα τυπωμενο χαρτι με τη θεση και τη διατομη της καθε τρυπας και περνουσανε τα δεδομενα χειροκινητα στο αυτοματο τρυπανι τεσσαρων κεφαλων.

----------

sdafermo (31-03-13)

----------


## mtzag

αυτα τα δεχομαι ολα που λες αλλα πλακετες 2 επιπεδων επαγγελματικες επιμενω οτι φτιαχνεις με σχετικα μικρη επενδυση
και εχουνε ποιοτητα ιδια με τα τεραστια εργοστασια και επιχρυσα pads και vias κανεις με φτηνο εξοπλισμο.

Αυτο που λες με το ebay ειναι αληθεια γιατι ειπα σε ενα πωλητη για να τσεκαρω διαθεσιμοτητα 
ποσο δινεις 10000 κοματια atmega8a-au και μου ειπε δεν εχει τοσα του ειπα μπορεις να φερεις και μου ειπε οχι.
τα 100 κοματια τα εδινε 0.6$ το ενα και τα 20 0.7$ το ενα (σε cut to reel) το mouser τα εδινε καπου 3$ μπορει
καποιος να μας πει πως βγαινει αυτη η διαφορα μεταξυ ebay και mouser ?
Του ebay τα atmega8a τα δοκιμασα και παιζουνε τζαμι.

----------


## mariosm

> επιμενω οτι φτιαχνεις με σχετικα μικρη επενδυση



Η πληρης επενδυση για παραγωγη πλακετας με επιμεταλωμενη τρυπα υπερβαινει τις 200000 ευρω. Για ψαξε λιγο

----------


## mtzag

το ποσο που λες εξαρτατε απο το cnc router που θα βαλεις εκει μπορουνε να σε γδυσουνε να κανει δηλαδη μονο το cnc 200k 
αλλα να παρεις/φτιαξεις και ενα cnc με 5 χιλιαρικα που δεν θα εχει το μεγεθος και την ταχυτητα του μεγαλου αλλα θα βγαζει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.
Αυτο ειναι και το ακριβο σημειο της ιστοριας το cnc που κανει τις τρυπες και τα κοψιματα

----------


## tasosmos

@ mtzag:
No offence αλλα ολα αυτα που λες απλα δεν εχουν επαφη με την πραγματικοτητα... Στην θεωρια κι εγω μπορω να φτιαξω ενα διαστημοπλοιο, στην πραξη οχι.

Ειναι προφανες απο τα λεγομενα σου οτι δεν εχεις την απαραιτητη πειρα και υποθετω οτι δεν εισαι καν ηλεκτρονικος επαγγελματικα οποτε καλο θα ηταν να εισαι πιο επιφυλακτικος με αυτα που γραφεις. Παρακατω μπορεις να δεις μερικους ενδεικτικους λογους (οχι δεν ειναι ολοι) που δεν ειναι πραγματοποιησιμα αυτα που πετας ετσι χυμα.



Ναι μπορεις να φτιαξεις πλακετες με πολυ καλη αναλυση χρησιμοποιωντας φωτοευαισθητη (προσωπικα εχω πετυχει ~100 μικρομετρα αναλυση) αλλα: 
1) Οταν θες τετοιες ποσοτητες η εκθεση δεν μπορει να γινει στον θαλαμο απο κοντρα πλακε με επιφανεια εκθεσης Α4, ουτε η εμφανιση και η αποχαλκωση με ταπερακια και να μεταφερεις τις πλακετες μια μια περα δωθε.
2) Δεν θα εχεις 100% (ή τεσπα κατι κοντινο) επιτυχια κι αυτο ειναι τεραστιας σημασιας. Αν θες να φτιαξεις πχ 100 πλακετες με pads για tqfp144 στο σπιτι μπορει να χρειαστει να φτιαξεις 150+ για να πετυχεις αρκετα καλη αποτυπωση (αρκετα επιεικες νουμερο).
3) Η κατασκευη επιμεταλλωμενων οπων, ειδικα σε μεγαλο αριθμο δεν ειναι τοσο απλη υποθεση οσο νομιζεις.
4) Το δυσκολο δεν ειναι το να φτιαξεις τις δυο οψεις σε μια πλακετα, το δυσκολο ειναι να εχεις αρκετα καλη ευθυγραμμιση μεταξυ των 2 οψεων και των επιμεταλλωμενων οπων, εκει υπαρχουν προβληματα ακομα και με καλα μηχανηματα μερικες φορες.
5) Για επεξεργασια, τρυπηματα κτλ χρειαζεσαι cnc υψηλης ακριβειας και ταχυτητας το οποιο εχει κι αυτο τα δικα του θεματα.


Οσον αφορα την συναρμολογηση pcb:
1) Τα "καλα" pick & place που προτεινεις στο ebay ειναι απο αμερικη! Εχεις ιδεα ποσο θα σου κοστισουν συνολικα για να ερθουν εδω; Μαλλον οχι...
2) Τα επιτραπεζια κινεζικα pick & place μπορουν να δεχτουν μονο καμια 10-15 reels ταυτοχρονα.
3) Η αλλαγη reels σε ενα pick & place δεν ειναι τοσο απλη υποθεση οσο νομιζεις, μπορει να χρειαζονται και ωρες στα σοβαρα μηχανηματα παραγωγης, χωρια που αναγκαστικα πετας μερικα εξαρτηματα σε καθε αλλαγη. Εξ ου και οτι αυτοι που αναλαμβανουν συναρμολογηση σου λενε μεχρι τοσα (οσα reels δεχεται το μηχανημα που εχουν) διαφορετικα εξαρτηματα ή σε χρεωνουν σημαντικα παραπανω αν τα υπερβεις.
4) Πριν πεταξεις τα pcb στο pick & place πρεπει να τα περασεις απο solder paste printer, ακομα κι οι χειροκινητοι κοστιζουν χιλιαδες €.
5) Μετα το pick & place πρεπει να κανεις reflow το οποιο δεν γινεται με φουρνακια και τοστιερες απο τον κωτσοβολο οταν θες να βγαλεις παραγωγη. 
6) Πιθανοτατα θα υπαρχουν καποια through-hole εξαρτηματα, τα οποια πλεον κολλωνται με το χερι τυπικα και αυτο χρειαζεται πολυ περισσοτερο χρονο.

Γενικως:
1) Οι farnell, mouser κτλ δεν ειναι "φαρμακεια", οι ebay-boys ειναι υποπτα  χαμηλοι σε τιμες. 
Δεν θα μπω σε αναλυσεις γιατι και πως, απλα δες προτεινομενες  τιμες απο κατασκευαστες ολοκληρωμενων και θα καταλαβεις οτι ειναι απλα αδυνατο να μην  υπαρχει λακκος στη φαβα οταν πχ η TI για direct sales δινει τιμη 1€/κομματι στα 10000 κομματια και στο ebay το βρισκεις λιανικη με 0,8€ μαζι με τα μεταφορικα...
2) Για οτι σταδιο αναλαμβανεις εσυ αυτοπροσωπως χρειαζεσαι χρονο και χερια, και οχι δεν μπορεις να παρεις εναν μεταναστη και να τον βαλεις να φτιαχνει pcb με 15€ την μερα...
3) Ο χρονος που χρειαζεσαι για να ασχοληθεις με την κατασκευη pcb ειναι χρονος που θα μπορουσες να ασχοληθεις με σχεδιαση/debugging νεων προιοντων.
 4) Ολα αυτα τα μηχανηματα που εσυ βλεπεις στα βιντεακια και λες "ε τριχες, αυτο δεν ειναι τιποτα" κοστιζουν μερικες εκατονταδες χιλιαδες € και οχι, δεν μπορεις να τα φτιαξεις σε ενα Σ/Κ στο γκαραζ σου.
5) Ολα αυτα τα μηχανηματα χρειαζονται συντηρηση.
6) Αν γινοταν και συμφερε να φτιαχτουν τα παντα με το χερι δεν θα υπηρχαν  ολες αυτες οι εταιριες κατασκευης-συναρμολογης pcb, νομιζεις οτι εισαι ο  πρωτος που τα σκεφτηκε ολα αυτα;
7) Απο ολες αυτες τις διαδικασιες θα προκυψουν χημικα αποβλητα κτλ. Νομιζεις μπορεις να τα πεταξεις στον καδο της γειτονιας;
8 )Οταν αναλαμβανει αυτες τις διαδικασιες μια σοβαρη εταιρια παρεχει συγκεκριμενες προδιαγραφες που τηρουνται κι αν δεις οτι κατι ειναι στραβο μπορεις να του πεις "ελα εδω ρε μαστορα, τι ειναι αυτο που μου εδωσες;", οταν τα φτιαχνεις εσυ οτι λαθος γινει θα το φας στην μαπα.


On-topic τωρα αν και δεν εχω κανει αναλυτικη ερευνα μαλλον καλυτερα θα συμφερει η συνεργασια με ευρωπαικες εταιριες κατασκευης-συναρμολογησης. πχ http://www.pcbtrain.co.uk/

----------

eebabs2000 (28-03-13), 

moutoulos (29-03-13)

----------


## chip

Μάνο εγω σου λέω οτι δεν έχει πρόβλημα και περιμένει το china post 30 μέρες και πέρνει 50 μικροελεγκτές σε super τιμή και με μεταφορικά 1 δολάριο... και τυχένει και δεν είναι ελατωματικοί οι μικροελεγκτές.... γιατί αν μια παρτίδα έχει πρόβλημα στη μνήμη flash και χάνει το πρόγραμμα μετά από 2 χρόνια και όχι μετά από 40 αν είσαι ερασυτέχνης δεν τρέχει τίποτα όταν όμως πουλάς σημαίνει οτι πουλάς ελατωματικό προιόν....
μετά από αυτά τα αν υπάρχει ένα θέμα.... σοβαρο... απέφυγες τις courier απέφυγες το τελωνείο και έχεις κάνει μια ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ αφού δεν πέρασες τελωνείο... και δεν πλήρωσες του απαραίτητους φόρους φπα κλπ... και αν σπάσει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του και γίνει ένας έλεγχος από ΣΔΟΕ... μπορεί να σου βγάλει και όλα τα βιβλία αναξιόπιστα και να σου ρίξε 50 100χιλιάδες ευρώ πρόστιμο γιατί έτσι θέλει!!! 
και ας πουμε την ίδια μερα φόρεσες στις πλακέτες σου του μικροελεγκτές δεν το πήρε είδηση κανένας και δεν τρέχει τίποτα με το ΣΔΟΕ... όμως οι μικροελεγκές αυτοί σου κόστισαν 100 ευρώ... τα οποία δεν τα δείχνεις στα βιβλία σου άρα σου αυξάνει το φορολογηταίο εισόδημα κατα 100 ευρώ και πληρώνεις φόρο γι αυτό που δεν σου αναλογεί.... και αν ειναι και εταιρεία με συνέταιρους περιπλέκονται κι άλλο τα πράγματα...

Όσο για τις πλακέτες δεν είναι το ίδιο οι πλακέτες από βιομηχανία... κάνει μπαμ η διαφορά σε εμφάνιση πλακέτας που έφτιξες με αυτή που φτιάχθηκε από εργοστάσιο... και οι εργατοώρες που θα χάσεις ? δεν κοστίζουν? και το ποιο βασικό!!!! πως νομίζεις κάνεις πλακέτες? πέρνεις δυο ταπερ ένα εκτυπωτη (Ακόμα και image setter για να βγάλεις επαγγελματικό φιλμ) και φτιαχνεις πλακέτες? Και τα χημικά μετά τι τα κάνεις? η νομίζεις οτι επιτρέπεται να τα ρίξεις στην αποχέτευση? Είσαι επαγγελματίας και δεν μπορείς να ρίχνεις βαρέα μέταλα και χημικά στο δίκτυο των αστικών λυμάτων... πρέπει να έχεις τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για φιλτράρισμα εξουδετέρωση κλπ.... να έχεις εγκεκριμένη περιβαλλονική μελέτη, εγκεκριμένη ενεργητική πυρασφάλεια άδεια από διεύθυνση βιομηχανίας, πιθανόν και από δήμο, καθόλα νόμιμο (χωρίς παρεμβάσεις) κτίριο που μπορεί να σου ζητούσουν ακόμα και αναθεώρηση της πολεοδομικης άδειας.... και αν δεν τα κάνεις εισαι απλά παράνομος που με μια καταγγελία μπορει να σε επισκευθουν οι επιθεωρητές περιβάλλοντος και δεν φαντάζεσαι τις επιπτώσεις.... Φυσικά πριν πάρεις τις άδειες αυτές θα δημοσιεύσεις στις τοπικές εφημερίδες για καμία 20αρια μέρες αυτά που θέλεις να κάνεις ώστε αν θέλει κάποιος να σου κάνει καταγγελία και να σου παγώσει την επένδυση!!!
Γιατί νομίζεις στην Κίνα είναι όλα αυτά τα μαγαζάκια και φτιάχνουν και εδώ είναι τόσο περιορισμένα? δεν είμαστε τεμπέλιδες απλά πρέπει να τιρούμε αυστηρούς κανόνες που κάνουν πολλά πράγματα ασύμφορα ή με μεγάλο αρχικό κόστος που διστάζει κανείς να επενδήσει τα απαραίτητα ποσά!

----------

eebabs2000 (28-03-13), 

SRF (28-03-13)

----------


## chip

Τι θα κάνει μια βιομηχανία όταν ανακαλύψει οτι ένα υλικό έχει μεγάλο ποσοστό ελαττωματικών θα διακινδυνεύσει την παραγωγή της? όχι... θα το πετάξει!!! 
Τι πιθανόν να κάνει μια βιομηχανία όταν τις περισέψει μια ταινία άπό ένα εξάρτημα και πέρασε κανα 6μηνο ή χρόνος και δεν το χρησιμοποιεί? 
θα το περάσει από καταστροφή (διαδικασία για φορολογική ελέφρυνση -που δεν καταστρέφει το εξάρτημα) και θα το στείλει στον κάδο ανακύκωσης...
ή θα το πουλήσει σε πολύ χαμηλή τιμή (ίσως και στο 1/10 της πραγματικής του αξίας) 

και τι μπορεί να κάνει ο υπάλληλός της αν τελικά φτάσει στα σκουπίδια? Να το πάρει από τον κάδο των σκουπιδιων ανακύκλώσης και να το πάρει σπίτι του και μετά είτε να το χρησιμοποιήσει στις κατασκευές του είτε να το πουλήσει στο ebay....
Δε μιλάμε για επιστημονική φαντασία μιλάμε για κάτι που γίνεται συνέχεια στις βιομηχανίες.... 
Γι αυτό και η ποσότητα που έχουν είναι περιορισμένη... και δεν μπορούν να τα ξαναβρούν!!!

----------

eebabs2000 (28-03-13)

----------


## SRF

> Μάνο εγω σου λέω οτι δεν έχει πρόβλημα και περιμένει το china post 30 μέρες και πέρνει 50 μικροελεγκτές σε super τιμή και με μεταφορικά 1 δολάριο... και τυχένει και δεν είναι ελατωματικοί οι μικροελεγκτές.... γιατί αν μια παρτίδα έχει πρόβλημα στη μνήμη flash και χάνει το πρόγραμμα μετά από 2 χρόνια και όχι μετά από 40 αν είσαι ερασυτέχνης δεν τρέχει τίποτα όταν όμως πουλάς σημαίνει οτι πουλάς ελατωματικό προιόν....
> μετά από αυτά τα αν υπάρχει ένα θέμα.... σοβαρο... απέφυγες τις courier *απέφυγες το τελωνείο και έχεις κάνει μια ΠΑΡΑΝΟΜΗ ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ αφού δεν πέρασες τελωνείο... και δεν πλήρωσες του απαραίτητους φόρους φπα κλπ... και αν σπάσει ο διάολος το ποδάρι του και γίνει ένας έλεγχος από ΣΔΟΕ... μπορεί να σου βγάλει και όλα τα βιβλία αναξιόπιστα και να σου ρίξε 50 100χιλιάδες ευρώ πρόστιμο γιατί έτσι θέλει!!!* 
> και ας πουμε την ίδια μερα φόρεσες στις πλακέτες σου του μικροελεγκτές δεν το πήρε είδηση κανένας και δεν τρέχει τίποτα με το ΣΔΟΕ... όμως οι μικροελεγκές αυτοί σου κόστισαν 100 ευρώ... τα οποία δεν τα δείχνεις στα βιβλία σου άρα σου αυξάνει το φορολογηταίο εισόδημα κατα 100 ευρώ και πληρώνεις φόρο γι αυτό που δεν σου αναλογεί.... και αν ειναι και εταιρεία με συνέταιρους περιπλέκονται κι άλλο τα πράγματα...
> 
> Όσο για τις πλακέτες δεν είναι το ίδιο οι πλακέτες από βιομηχανία... κάνει μπαμ η διαφορά σε εμφάνιση πλακέτας που έφτιξες με αυτή που φτιάχθηκε από εργοστάσιο... και οι εργατοώρες που θα χάσεις ? δεν κοστίζουν? και το ποιο βασικό!!!! πως νομίζεις κάνεις πλακέτες? πέρνεις δυο ταπερ ένα εκτυπωτη (Ακόμα και image setter για να βγάλεις επαγγελματικό φιλμ) και φτιαχνεις πλακέτες? Και τα χημικά μετά τι τα κάνεις? η νομίζεις οτι επιτρέπεται να τα ρίξεις στην αποχέτευση? *Είσαι επαγγελματίας και δεν μπορείς να ρίχνεις βαρέα μέταλα και χημικά στο δίκτυο των αστικών λυμάτων... πρέπει να έχεις τον κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό για φιλτράρισμα εξουδετέρωση κλπ.... να έχεις εγκεκριμένη περιβαλλονική μελέτη, εγκεκριμένη ενεργητική πυρασφάλεια άδεια από διεύθυνση βιομηχανίας, πιθανόν και από δήμο, καθόλα νόμιμο (χωρίς παρεμβάσεις) κτίριο που μπορεί να σου ζητούσουν ακόμα και αναθεώρηση της πολεοδομικης άδειας.... και αν δεν τα κάνεις εισαι απλά παράνομος που με μια καταγγελία μπορει να σε επισκευθουν οι επιθεωρητές περιβάλλοντος και δεν φαντάζεσαι τις επιπτώσεις.... Φυσικά πριν πάρεις τις άδειες αυτές θα δημοσιεύσεις στις τοπικές εφημερίδες για καμία 20αρια μέρες αυτά που θέλεις να κάνεις ώστε αν θέλει κάποιος να σου κάνει καταγγελία και να σου παγώσει την επένδυση!!!*
> Γιατί νομίζεις στην Κίνα είναι όλα αυτά τα μαγαζάκια και φτιάχνουν και εδώ είναι τόσο περιορισμένα? δεν είμαστε τεμπέλιδες απλά πρέπει να τιρούμε αυστηρούς κανόνες που κάνουν πολλά πράγματα ασύμφορα ή με μεγάλο αρχικό κόστος που διστάζει κανείς να επενδήσει τα απαραίτητα ποσά!



 :Applause:  

Και με αυτά και με κάτι ακόμα άλλα "Ευρωπαϊκά" και 'έξυπνα" ΒΟΥΛΙΑΞΑΜΕ ΩΣ ΧΩΡΑ!!! Ναι... όσο και αν φαίνεται απίστευτο αυτά που περιγράφει ο Chip είναι ένα... ΜΙΚΡΟ μέρος των εμποδίων μιας "ΕΒΡΩΜΑΝΑΠΤΥΞΗΣ" που μας επιβάλλεται... και αν την δείτε... να έρχεται... θα είναι οφθαλμαπάτη, και να πάτε τάχυστα σε οφθαλμίατρους!!!  :Biggrin:

----------


## bchris

Εγω θα πω στον φιλτατο mtzag μια αλλη ιστορια:

Εστω οτι φτιαχνεις εσυ (η mtzag ΟΕ για παραδειγμα) μια πολυ ωραια συσκεη με σπιτικες μεθοδους.
Ας πουμε ενα mpeg4 decoder που ειναι και της μοδος, το mtzag MP4 Deluxe 2000

Πουλας το προιον σου και πραγματικα επειδη ειναι καλο προιον, πουλαει και η επιχειρηση σου φτιαχνει φημη και μεγαλωνει.
Οποτε αρχιζουν κι οι επενδυσεις, τα δανεια κλπ.

Καποια στιγμη, καποιος που εχει αγορασει το mtzag MP4 Deluxe 2000 το παει στον Χ ηλεκτρονικο, για γελοια βλαβη.
Ας πουμε καηκε ενα 7 segment LED display.
Ο Χ ηλεκτρονικος το ανοιγει και τι να δει! Την χειροποιητη πλακετα σου!

Ξερεις που θα παει η φημη σου σε χρονο dt? 
Φανταζεσε τι ηττα θα ηταν κατι τετοιο?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Διάβασα όλες τις αναφορές σας.

Στο σπίτι επαγγελματική πλακέτα διπλής όψης με επιμεταλλωμένη οπή δεν γίνεται με χαμηλό κόστος. Τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν ξέρω καμία μέθοδο για επιμεταλλωμένη οπή Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ας αναρτήσει τις οδηγίες 
Με τα πριτσίνια δεν γίνεται δουλεία γιατί υπάρχουν οπές κάτω από τα υλικά.

Να πάρω μια μηχανή της τάξης των 10++++ χιλιάδων για να κάνω τις πλακέτες  δεν είναι οικονομικό.

Ο Mouser και τα όμοια καταστήματα είναι λιανικής και όχι χονδρικής. Από εκεί αγοράζεις για να φτιάξεις το πρωτότυπο. Δείτε και το www.futurelec.com

Σε προμηθευτή του ebay δεν μπορείς να στηριχτείς γιατί θέλεις να πέρνεις πάντα την ίδια ποιότητα το ίδιο πράγμα Δεν μπορείς σήμερα να έχεις στη πλακέτα τον Α connector και μετά από ένα μήνα επειδή  δεν βρήκες στο ebay το ίδιο να βάλεις ένα Β. Αν χρειαστείς να στείλεις ανταλλακτικά στο πελάτη μετά απο 2 χρόνια τότε τι θα κάνεις (να σου στείλει φωτογραφία για να δεις τι υλικά έιχες βρει τότε )  εντελώς αντιεππαγγελαμτικό

Οι πλακέτες πρέπει να έχουν περάσει τουλάχιστον CE.

Για να τις κάνεις με το χέρι λόγω του μεγέθους των υλικών γίνονται πολλά λάθη. Αν πρέπει κάθε πλακέτα που θα  συναρμολογήσει ο αλβανο-ρουμανο κτλλ (εγώ δεν έχω βρει ακόμα με 15$)   να μου πέρνει άλλη μια ώρα ή όσο πέρνει να την ελέγξω για λάθη  Τότε το κόστος εκτοξεύεται στα ύψη
  Το βασικότερο είναι ότι τα εξαρτήματα δεν θα μπαίνουν στη σειρά το ένα κάτω από το άλλο, αλλά το ένα αριστερά το άλλο δεξιότερα 
Τα κυριότερα λάθη που κάνουν είναι 
α) Θα βάλει πυκνωτή στη θέση της αντίστασης ή ανάποδα Αυτό στον έλεγχο θα το βρεις γιατί δεν παίζει συγκεκριμένο σημείο
β) Λάθος νούμερο αντίσταση ΕΔΩ και αν έχεις πρόβλημα Δηλαδή αν οδηγείς led optocapler στα 5V και αντί 470Ω σου βάλει 4.7ΚΩ τότε το κύκλωμα θα παρουσιάζει σποραδικά προβλήματά και δεν θα ξέρεις από που σου έρχεται Αν πάρεις το ανάποδο Δηλαδή τάση 24V και σου βάζει αντίσταση 470Ω αντι 4.7ΚΩ (ή 10Κ) 
Όταν πουλήσεις το προϊόν σε λίγο καιρό το led θα σου καεί Και αρχίζει η γρίνια του πελάτη
γ) να βάλει τα τρανζίστορ ανάποδα, το πάνω κάτω 
δ) για να μη θυμηθώ τα μπαμ των ηλεκτρολυτικών, που ορισμένοι δεν σκάνε ούτε και φαίνονται φουσκωμένοι αλλά άντε τώρα να δεις γιατί έχει κυμμάτωση και καλά να είναι φορτωμένο το κύκλωμα και να το δεις Αν δεν το δεις 
Θα μου πεις να πάρεις εκπαιδευμένο και προσεκτικό Όσο προσεκτικός και να είναι μετά από 5ώρες πάνω στις πλακέτες λάθος θα κάνει.
Σας είπα τα έχω δοκιμάσει 
Θέλει επαγγελματία

Με το ταχυδρομείο δεν γίνεται δουλεία. Μπορεί να γλυτώνεις το τελωνείο (φαινομενικά) αλλά δεν μπορείς να εκδόσεις τιμολόγιο γιαυτό Ασε την καθυστέρηση 15-20 ημέρες.
Με την DHL και λοιπές εταιρείες ξέρεις πότε θα έχεις τα εξαρτήματα γιατί μπορείς να παρακολουθείς την πορεία τους μέσω το διαδικτύου. το τελωνείο δεν συμφέρει να μη το πληρώσεις.
Με το ταχυδρομείο μετά την είσοδο του στην Ελλάδα χάνονται τα ίχνη του δέματος. Δεν μιλάω για φακελάκια Το δέμα συνήθως είναι 20 -50 κιλά. Αν χαθεί μετά την είσοδο στην ελλάδα και ασφαλισμένο να είναι η ασφαλιστική δεν το καλύπτει γιατί το ταχυδρομείο σου λέει ΝΑΙ το πήραμε κανείς όμως δεν ξέρει που είναι, γιατί έχουν λέει λίγο προσωπικό κτλ δικαιολογίες.
Δοκιμασμένα πράγματα.
η μεταφορική είναι υπεύθυνη μέχρι να στο φέρει στη πόρτα σου Είναι υπεύθυνη για το δέμα 
αν έχει ανοικτή στο τελωνείο θα το κλείσουν με ταινία που θα αναφέρει το άνοιγμα του τελωνείο 
  Άσε δε που μια φορά που είχα παραγγείλει κάρτες ΣΛΕ4422 που μοιάζουν με τις τηλεφωνικές και κάποιος έβαλε χέρι στο δέμα (Μέτα την παραλαβή του από τον έλληνα  courier από 4 κιλά έγινε 2 κιλά στη φορτωτική) Σας λέω έγινε χαμός 
Τα χαμένα 2 κιλά αντικαταστάθηκαν από τη courier.
Το κοστολόγιο μεταφορικών και εκτελωνισμού επιμερίζεται στη ποσότητα και συνήθως είναι μερικά λεπτά για κάθε κομμάτι.

Το κόστος Ηράκλειο Αθηνα είναι χαμηλό υπάρχουν και ταχυμεταφορές και μεταφορικές ανάλογα με τα κιλά ή τις παλέτες.
Όταν φτιάχνεις ένα πρότυπο πάντα το κόστος μεταφορικών και πρώτων υλών είναι υψηλό 
Για το λόγο αυτό πήρα και το 3d εκτυπωτή Για να φτιάνω τα πρότυπα πλαστικά πριν τα στείλω για παραγωγή (να γλιτώσω τα πολλά πήγαινε έλα)

Όταν πρώτο ξεκίνησα έφτιαχνα 20-40 πλακέτες τη φορά Τις παράγγελνα σε κάποιους στην Αθήνα. 
Κάθε φορά και σε διαφορετικό γιατί απο ποιότητα ήταν χάλια ΑΛΛΑ τις ειχα πληρώσει
 Μέχρι που μια ημέρα με πήρε τηλέφωνο κάποιος και μου ζήτησε το Mpu που έχει πάνω η πλακέτα. 
Στην ερώτηση μου τι θα το κάνεις μου είπε  οτι έχει τη πλακέτα και που τη βρήκες τον ρωτάω >>> και μου έκκλησε το τηλέφωνο.

Μετά από τόσα χρόνια ( :Cool:  πιστεύω ότι κάτι θα έχει αλλάξει Γι αυτό λέω να ξαναδοκιμάσω

----------

shoco (29-03-13), 

SRF (28-03-13)

----------


## 744

To σημαντικότερο είναι το τελευταίο που έγραψες. Ότι θα καταλήξει η πλακέτα σου σε χέρια τρίτων... Ισχύει και γαι εταιρία που αναφέρθηκε στο νήμα. Δυστυχώς...

Αν θέλεις 2 ανθρώπους που εγγυημένα θα κάνουν την δουλειά χωρίς να κινδυνεύεις δες το PM σου.

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

και μια που αναφέρθηκε

Τα υλικά από το ebay θέλουν μεγάληηηηηηηηηη προσοχή.
το τσιπ που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το ATtiny2313
Στο ebay θα το βρείτε απο 0,70$ στο Mouser απο 0.80€ - 2,78€ το 1 τεμ
Η διαφορά ακριβού φτηνού
εκτός ότι μπορεί να χάσει το πρόγραμμα στους 2 μήνες και να θέλει ξανά προγραμματισμό, υπάρχει και διαφορά στο ρεύμα στις εξόδους και στην αντίσταση 
αν βάλετε σε 7segment και οδηγήσετε θα δείτε διάφανη τη διαφορά. 
για ερασιτεχνική δουλειά δεν είναι και σοβαρό αλλά σε επαγγελματική κάθε led να έχει τη δική του φωτεινότητα σαν χριστουγεννιάτικο δένδρο δεν λέει.

**** Αν έχει κάποιος μια μέθοδο επιμεταλλωμένη οπής για το σπίτι δεν θα έλεγα όχι αν την αναρτήσει

----------


## SRF

> To σημαντικότερο είναι το τελευταίο που έγραψες. Ότι θα καταλήξει η πλακέτα σου σε χέρια τρίτων... *Ισχύει και γαι εταιρία που αναφέρθηκε στο νήμα. Δυστυχώς...*
> 
> Αν θέλεις 2 ανθρώπους που εγγυημένα θα κάνουν την δουλειά χωρίς να κινδυνεύεις δες το PM σου.



Δεν μας λες και ποιά ώστε να μην μένει αίολο και υπεργενικευμένο? και παίρνει η μπάλα άπαντες μη απατεώνες? Γιατί και εγώ πχ ξέρω κάποιους απατεώνες απο Θεσ/νίκη, αλλά δεν θα γραψω ποτέ ότι κάτι τέτοιο ισχύει και "για Θεσ'νικιο που αναφέρεται στον νήμα" αδιευκρίνιστα !!! Μήπως να προσέχουμε λιγάκι τι γράφουμε, ή αν γράφουμε τέτοια να τα ΣΤΗΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ και με συγκεκριμένα στοιχεία - ονόματα?

----------


## mariosm

> Να εξασφαλισεις να μη βρεθει η πλακετα σου ξαφνικα σε χερια καποιου ανταγωνιστη σου 
> και ο κατασκευαστης σου να δηλωνει "εγω δεν ξερω τιποτα"







> Μέχρι που μια ημέρα με πήρε τηλέφωνο κάποιος και μου ζήτησε το Mpu που έχει πάνω η πλακέτα. 
> Στην ερώτηση μου τι θα το κάνεις μου είπε οτι έχει τη πλακέτα και που τη βρήκες τον ρωτάω >>> και μου έκκλησε το τηλέφωνο.



Μιχαλη χαιρομαι που με επιβεβαιωσες σε αυτο που εγραψα. Ομοιοπαθης και εγω νομιζα οτι μονο εγω την εχω "πατησει".
Ετσι για τη ιστορια να πω οτι καποτε πηγα σε καποιον που τυπωνει πλακετες στην Αθηνα και μετα απο συνομιλια για τυπωμα πλακετας, εντελως τυχαια εντοπισα στα δειγματα του γνωστη 
πλακετα ανταγωνιστη μου η οποια κοστιζε περιπου 25 ευρω κατασκευη. Οταν χωρις να πω οτι γνωριζω την πλακετα ρωτησα αν μπορω και εγω να εχω αντιτυπο αυτης της πλακετας η απαντηση ηταν : "ΦΥΣΙΚΑ μπορεις αν παραγγειλεις 100 τεμαχια". Εφυγα τρεχοντας χωρις να ρωτησω τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## tasosmos

Εδω θα συμφωνησω με τον SRF οτι αυτες οι περιπτωσεις πρεπει να αναφερονται ονομαστικα και με στοιχεια δεδομενου οτι αυτο ειναι τουλαχιστον ανηθικο και αντιεπαγγελματικο απο μερους τους κι αν θελει ο οποιοσδηποτε να τα αντικρουσει.

Οποιοσδηποτε απο μας μπορει καποια στιγμη να στειλει καποια πλακετα που εχει φαει μερες-μηνες για να σχεδιασει προς κατασκευη και προφανως δεν θελει να δει τον κοπο του να γινεται... open source ανευ αδειας.

----------

shoco (29-03-13), 

SRF (28-03-13)

----------


## mariosm

> πρεπει να αναφερονται ονομαστικα και με στοιχεια



Τασο τα στοιχεια που να τα βρεις σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις; Να κανεις βιντεοσκοπιση ή ηχογραφιση; Πολυ δυσκολο.
Εγω δεν εχω μονο μια προσωπικη περιπτωση τετοια αλλα το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να αποτρεψω καποιο γνωστο μου.
Και οταν δεν εχεις στοιχεια μπορει ολα να τα αντικρουσει με δυο μονο λεξεις : "Λες βλακειες" και βρισκεσαι μπλεγμενος σε ιστορια χωρις τελος.

----------


## SRF

> Τασο τα στοιχεια που να τα βρεις σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις; Να κανεις βιντεοσκοπιση ή ηχογραφιση; Πολυ δυσκολο.
> Εγω δεν εχω μονο μια προσωπικη περιπτωση τετοια αλλα *το μονο που μπορω να κανω ειναι να αποτρεψω καποιο γνωστο μου*.
> Και οταν δεν εχεις στοιχεια μπορει ολα να τα αντικρουσει με δυο μονο λεξεις : "*Λες βλακειες*" και βρισκεσαι μπλεγμενος σε ιστορια χωρις τελος.



Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι... γιατί εντάξει άντε έναν να πεις ότι τον αντικρούει όπως λες, όμως αν είσαστε πολλοί τελικά (αφού όταν ανοίγει το κουτί της Πανδώρας, βγαίνουν και νέα και πιό πολλά στην φόρα) θα είναι σαφέστατα δύσκολο να ισχυριστεί, ο όποιος αυτός, ότι όλοι ενορχηστρωμένα "λετε βλακείες" !!! 
Με το να αφήνετε όμως έτσι γενικά μπηχτές, που δεν έχουν καν κατεύθυνση προς κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο. τελικά απαξιώνετε και όλους τους άλλους που δεν έχουν ούτε σχέση ούτε πρόθεση για κάτι τέτοιο!!! 
Και εγώ έχω "πέσει" θύμα κατά καιρούς διαφόρων πλακετάδων στο παρελθόν, για διάφορες αιτίες, αν και όχι για αντιγραφή (απ'όσο δύναμαι να γνωρίζω τουλάχιστον μέχρι σήμερα)! Και εξ'άυτών των εμπειριών μου τελικά κατέληξα και να είναι φίλος και κουμπάρος μου ο πλακετάς μου!!! Αλλά για τις εμπειρίες μου εκείνες, ούτε θα αναφέρω ποτέ σε μιά δημόσια συζήτηση με παντελή ασάφεια και γενικολογία, όπως ένα πχ "πλακετάδων από την Καλλιθέα" ή "από την Καλαμαριά", όπου μπορεί να υπάρχουν και κανά δυό άλλοι εκεί που ΔΕΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ - ΣΥΝΕΡΓΑΣΤΗΚΑ ποτε μαζί τους για να τους θάβω γενικολογώντας τόσο ξεδιάντροπα!!! 
Για αναλογίσου το, και μετά ξαναπές μου αν τελικά επιχειρείς ως καλό άνδρας να προστατέψεις όπως λες κάποιον γνωστό σου ή τελικά θα κάνεις περισσότερο γενικό κακό ως ένας ξεδιάντροπος γενικευτής που ακολουθείς κατά γράμμα & την φιλοσοφία του "όλοι μαζί τα φάγαμε"!!!

----------


## mariosm

Παρ'οτι εχεις δικιο στην αποψη σου δεν μου λες πως μπορω να εχω στοιχεια ωστε να υποστηριξω αυτο που λεω. 
Και δεν ειμαι και σιγουρος αν ειμαστε πολλοι με αναλογες εμπειριες ετσι ωστε να δημιουργουμε κανονα και να μην ειμαστε εξαιρεση στο συγγεκριμενο φορουμ.

----------


## ultra

> http://www.kesaris.com.gr/
> 
> Με τον κ. Δημήτρη, έχει καλή ποιότητα και οι τιμές του είναι σχετικά καλές για μεγάλες ποσότητες για παραγωγή πλακέτας.



Τι λες βρε Μανο, εμενα, με 22+ χρονια στον χωρο, καηκε η γουνα μου εκει περα...
Μιλαμε για αρπαγες που κοιτανε μονο να πληρωθουνε.
Η δουλεια που μου κανανε και ηταν λαθος (δικο τους), δεν τους ενδιαφερει. Αρκει να πληρωθουνε.

----------


## manolena

> Τι λες βρε Μανο, εμενα, με 22+ χρονια στον χωρο, καηκε η γουνα μου εκει περα...
> Μιλαμε για αρπαγες που κοιτανε μονο να πληρωθουνε.
> Η δουλεια που μου κανανε και ηταν λαθος (δικο τους), δεν τους ενδιαφερει. Αρκει να πληρωθουνε.



Επαναλαμβάνω πως αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία με τους συγκεκριμένους καθώς και γνωστού μου επαγγελματία στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών εφαρμογών αυτοματισμών χωρίς κάποιο παρατηρηθέν πρόβλημα. Τον τύπο δεν τον ξέρω ούτε του κάνω πλάτες.

----------


## ultra

> Επαναλαμβάνω πως αυτή είναι η προσωπική μου εμπειρία με τους συγκεκριμένους καθώς και γνωστού μου επαγγελματία στο χώρο των ηλεκτρονικών εφαρμογών αυτοματισμών χωρίς κάποιο παρατηρηθέν πρόβλημα. Τον τύπο δεν τον ξέρω ούτε του κάνω πλάτες.





Ωραια λοιπον, θα πω κι εγω την δικη μου εμπειρια και το "παρατηρηθεν προβλημα".

Κατ αρχην πηρα τηλεφωνο και ζητησα τιμη για το κοστος της πλακετας μου.
Πολυ ωραια, χωρις παζαρια συμφωνησα.
Επειδη λεει, το προγραμμα μου ειναι παλιο (ειναι το boardmaker σε dos), θα επιβαρυνθω και 10 ευρω για το φιλμακι.
Κανενα προβλημα.
Εστειλα λοιπον το αρχειο μου οπως το σωζει το προγραμμα, δηλαδη ειχε την καταληξη .pcb.

Αυτο ειναι ενα κακο print screeen απο το dos
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42544

Ο ιδιος λοιπον, επρεπε να παει στην φωτοσυνθεση και να του φτιαξει ενα φιλμακι σαν κι αυτο


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42546

(εγω το εκανα απλα με εναν postscript to pdf converter)

----------


## ultra

και ιδου η μ@λ@κι@ που παρελαβα

1234.jpg

εχει καμμια σχεση με τα παραπανω?

γι αυτο εφαγα 3 μηνες να σχεδιαζω?

πως θα περασω 14Α απο αυτους τους διαδρομους?

οταν ρωτησα "πως ειναι ετσι?"

πηρα την απαντηση "ετσι το σχεδιασες"...

αυτες οι δυο πλακετες μου εχουν μεινει (πληρωμενες στο ακεραιο), χωρις να κολησω τα υλικα

μια και καθε μια εχει 496 εξαρτηματα, και δεν μπορω να πεταξω τοσα υλικα.

πληροφοριακα, την πατατα, του την εκανε στην φωτοσυνθεση, αλλα κι αυτος δεν ειδε τιποτα?

αμεσως να πει οτι φταιω εγω που το σχεδιασα ετσι????

το πλακωσε στην βουτα του κασσιτερου, μπας και κλεισουν τα κενα, αλλα που...εδω μιλαμε για τρυπες

----------


## k_sotiris

Τελικά για τι ποσότητες μιλάμε; δεν το είδα πουθενά ! ! !

----------


## mtzag

> **** Αν έχει κάποιος μια μέθοδο επιμεταλλωμένη οπής για το σπίτι δεν θα έλεγα όχι αν την αναρτήσει



αυτη με καποιες αλλαγες πχ να μην τριβεις με γυαλοχαρτο και hcl 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotat...&v=KTNuTv_IQp4
με παρομοιο τροπο το κανουνε και τα εργοστασια

----------


## moutoulos

Να μιλήσω και εγώ ...

"Βγάζω" περίπου λίγο πιο κάτω απο < 1000 τεμ το χρόνο. Πλέον δεν συνεργάζομαι 
με κανέναν Έλληνα, μιας και με όσους έχω συνεργαστεί, σιγά-σιγά απογοητευόμουν
και στο τέλος έφυγα. 

Με αποκορύφωση έναν "παιδί" στην *Θεσσαλονίκη* (σχετικά καινούργιος τότε), με το
όνομα *Αριστείδης*, Αρίστος δεν θυμάμαι κάπως έτσι. Είχε *αυτό το site*. Τώρα απ'ότι
βλέπω υπάρχουν ιαπωνικο-κινέζικα απο "κάτω":

現在等サイトは調整中です。しばらくお待ちください！

Αυτό σημαίνει:
_Αυτή η ιστοσελίδα είναι υπό ρύθμιση. Παρακαλώ περιμένετε!
_Δηλαδή το γνωστό μας Under Construction ή Υπό Κατασκευή ..., δηλαδή αγοράστηκε
απο κάποιους που έχουν όρεξη για δουλειά. Japan μεριά. Ή κάποιο hobbit εκεί γύρω.

Ο Αρίστος λοιπόν είχε ένα ελάττωμα. Δεν θυμόταν ποτέ τι σου έχει πεί, σαν ημέρα 
παράδοσης. Σου έλεγε "Τετάρτη". Πέρναγαν 4 Τετάρτες, και όταν τον έπαιρνες τηλ
σου έλεγε Ουυυυυυυ ή Ωχχχχχχχχ σε ξέχασα. Περνούσαν ακόμα κάνα δυο Τετάρτες.
Δεν λεω όλοι έχουμε περάσει τα στάδια μας σε αυτή την ζωή, αλλά τι να κάνουμε?.

Οι τιμές του όμως πολύ καλές για πράσινες (Default Color PCB) πλακέτες. Η ποιότητα 
όμως αυτών, ήταν κατηγορίας Play-School προσχολικής ηλικίας (ή παιζω & μαθαίνω).
Αφού μερικές φορές νόμιζα οτι μου κάνει πλάκα ..., και οτι τις είχε βάψει με πινέλο και 
μάλιστα με αραιωμένες τρίχες (αφήναν γραμμές). Τουλάχιστον αν ηταν με "Ρολό" δεν
θα άφηνε "κενά".

*Φιλιππίδης & Καίσαρης* : Δεν λεω καλά παιδιά ..., αλλά άμα θες να κάνεις δουλειά,
η "δημόσιες σχέσεις", έπονται. Το ιδανικό/ζητούμενο θα ήταν να υπήρχαν και τα δυο.

Οι δυο αυτοί λοιπόν είναι επαγγελματίες, για ερασιτεχνικές πλακέτες. 'Η αντίστροφα. 
Είναι "ερασιτέχνες", για επαγγελματικές πλακέτες ...*

Προσοχή:*
Δεν θίγω αυτούς τους δυο ανθρώπους, προς θεού, θίγω την δυνατότητα ή ικανότητα
που έχουν οι μικρές βιοτεχνίες κατασκευής τυπωμένων. Γιατί κακά τα ψέματα:
"Τα εργαλεία κάνουν τον μάστορα". Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει υποδομή για τέτοια.

Τώρα κάποιες μεγάλο-εταιρείες (Project Line, ASPiSYS, Prisma Electronics ?, και άλλες),
δεν γνωρίζω αν κατασκευάζουν PCB εδώ Ελλάδα, ή τα στέλνουν έξω για εκτύπωση, 
(Αναφέρομαι στις πλακέτες "κοσμήματα-Full Extra", και οχι για απλές) οπότε δεν μπορώ 
να πω και την γνώμη μου. Και εφόσον βέβαια δεν έχω συνεργαστεί με αυτές ...

Άλλοι τώρα ζητάγανε tooling cost, χωρίς να κρατάνε το pattern ("μήτρα" - πατρον), και 
σου ξανά-ζήτάγε πάλι μια 100-στάρα ευρώ, για το ίδιο File. 

Σε άλλους άμα μιλούσες  για Through Hole (επιμεταλλωμένες οπές), 2 oz copper thickness,
Enig, επίχρυσα pad's ... νόμιζαν οτι τους έβριζες. Και αυτοί που καταλάβαιναν σου έλεγαν
με τον τρόπο τους να βάλεις υποθήκη το σπίτι σου, προκειμένου να τις εκτυπώσει. Και 
πέρα απο αυτό ... η FR4 ήταν οτι και η Mercedes στα αυτοκίνητα. Καλά για Duroid/Teflon
η Rogers ... ούτε κουβέντα. Βέβαια ήταν και άλλες εποχές. Τώρα δεν ξέρω τι κατάσταση 
επικρατεί. Μιλάω για > 7-8 χρόνια πίσω. 

Βέβαια έχουν κλείσει και πολλοί (ή εγώ δεν τους βρίσκω). Pan Technical, Μ. Σταύρου ...

Τελειώνοντας πιστεύω οτι λείπει ο επαγγελματισμός του Έλληνα στην δουλειά του.
Και για να μην το γενικεύσουμε, μιλάω για την συγκεκριμένη δουλειά. Μιλάω για την 
πλειοψηφία αυτών, και οχι για όλους.

 Αυτά ... πιστεύω οτι κούρασα ... 
Παώ για ύπνο  z z Z Z z z Z Z z z   :Smile:

----------


## manolena

@ Κώστας ultra:

2013-03-29 08.50.13.jpg2013-03-29 08.50.25.jpg2013-03-29 08.50.59.jpg2013-03-29 08.52.36.jpg2013-03-29 08.52.50.jpg

Αυτή είναι μια δικιά μου απο τον Καίσαρη. Δεν έχω κάποια παρατήρηση να κάνω, για αυτό σου τα λέω όλα αυτά. Δεν με απασχολεί αν
τις φτιάχνει στην Κίνα και μου τις πασσάρει δικές του, όσο εγώ κάνω τη δουλειά μου. Και νομίζω πως για τον καθένα που κάνει όλη αυτή
τη διαδικασία, αυτό είναι το ζητούμενο. Πάντα θα υπάρχουν παράπονα, πάντα θα υπάρχουν υποστηρικτές, εγώ δεν είμαι με καμμιά απο
τις δυό πλευρές.

Σημείωση: Τα αρχεία gerber που του στέλνω είναι απο Altium DXP.

----------

michaelcom (04-12-14)

----------


## k_sotiris

Αγαπητέ φίλε Μάνο (manolena), αυτή η πλακέτα στη δίνει ο Καίσαρης αλλά δεν την φτιάχνει ο ίδιος.
Συνεργάζεται με Ισπανία και αυτό επειδή μου το έχει πει ο ίδιος. Απλά και εγώ τον έχω φάει στη μάπα τον Καίσαρα γιαυτό στο λέω.
Ο φίλος μου ο Σωτήρης (AspiSys) τις φτιάχνει στην Βουλγαρία (και ο λόγος διότι εδώ στην Ελλάδα είχε βρει τον μπελά του)
και ο φίλος μου ο Βασίλης (ProjctLine) είναι λίγο ακριβός βέβαια αλλά τουλάχιστον παίρνεις ίσος και το καλύτερο δείγμα στην Ελλάδα.
Αυτά από την δικιά μου εμπειρία.

----------

manolena (29-03-13)

----------


## bchris

Με αλλα λογια, ο ενας τις φτιαχνει Βουλγαρια, ο αλλος Ισπανια, ο παραλλος πιθανοτατα στην Σινικη(sic!)....

Τελικα μου φαινεται, ο μονος Ελληνας κατασκευαστης PCB ειναι ο mtzag.

----------


## mtzag

κατασκευσταης δεν ειμαι αλλα πιστευω οτι ανετα καποιος στο σπιτι του φτιαχνει 2 οψεων επαγγελματικες με πολυ προσιτο εξοπλισμο.
θα σας δωσω καποια tips
 το μυστικο για να βγουνε τα vias και η ευθυγραμιση σωστα
ειναι να γινουνε σαν 1ο βημα της κατασκευης οι τρυπες στο cnc router οπου θελει πολλες στροφες το spindle.
Αμα κανεις στην αρχη τις τρυπες μετα η ευθυγραμηση ειναι πολυ ποιο ευκολη και οι επιταλωμενες οπες γινονται ποιο ευκολα.
Δηλαδη το 1ο πραγμα που κανεις ειναι οι τρυπες πριν καν βαλεις το φωτοευσθητο υλικο.Μετα κανεις εμφανιση αποχαλκωση κτλπ.
Μετα στην διαφανεια πρεπει να ειναι απο inject καλο εκτυπωτη στο φουλ 3πλη και το ποιο σημαντικο για να βγαλεις 5 mils ειναι η εκτυπωμενη επιφανεια να ακουμπαει στην πλακετα και οχι η λεια επιφανεια
και να βαλεις φως απο leds 400nm οχι απο λαμπες φθοριου.
θελει βοηθεια με μπουρμπουληθρες απο αερα στην εμφανιση και αποχαλκωση και κατα τη διαδικασια μονο κοκκινο led για να βλεπεις.
solder mask μονο UV curable υγρη οχι sheets η φτηνη solder mask του ebay αμα την κανεις σωστα cure με UV leds δινει επαγγελματικο αποτελεσμα

Αυτα που ακουστηκανε για 200 χιλιαδες για να βγαλεις τις δικιες σου πλακετες 2 οψεων επαγγελματικου επιπεδου ειναι στη σφαιρα της φαντασιας
μπορεις να τις βγαλεις με πολυ λιγοτερα. και με τραγικα λιγα αμα εχει καποιος φιλος σου cnc router να σου τις προτρυπησει.
Το μονο ζορικο της ιστοριας και ακριβο ειναι αυτο το cnc που κανει τις τρυπες τα αλλα ειναι πολυ μικρο το κοστος τους.

----------


## bchris

Συγγνωμη, αλλα εσυ κινησαι στην σφαιρα της φαντασιας, μπορεις να μας πεις πως αντιλαμβανεσε την "επαγγελματικη πλακετα"?

----------

SRF (29-03-13)

----------


## mtzag

σαν αυτη στη φωτογραφια ποιο πριν του καισαρα απο την ισπανια

----------


## bchris

> σαν αυτη στη φωτογραφια ποιο πριν του καισαρα απο την ισπανια



...Με το ματι λοιπον!
Λυπαμαι αδερφε, αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι. Μακαρι να ηταν, αλλα δεν ειναι.
Εχω φαει κι εγω πολλες ωρες σε προσπαθειες με δικους μου θαλαμους, χημικα, αναλογιες και DFSM...

Για να καταληξω οτι τελικα δεν συμφερει. Ο λογος προσπαθεια προς αποτελεσμα ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερος της μοναδας.
Επιπλεον δεν ειναι σε καμμια περιπτωση σαν αυτη στην φωτογραφια, απ`οπου και να το δεις.
Απο εμφανιση, απο χαρακτηριστικα, απο αντοχη...

Για να φτιαξεις κατι να το κοιτας απο μακρυα και να λες "Πω πω, ωραια φαινεται!" καλα ειναι.
Και παντα για δυο layers. Αν πεις για παραπανω...

----------


## moutoulos

Φαντάζομαι Μάνο δεν το εννοείς αυτό που λες.

Οι πλακέτες του πόστ 50 είναι οι τυπικές επαγγελματικές πλακέτες του εμπορίου.

Εσύ στο σπίτι ούτε κατά το ήμισυ δεν θα τις "πλησιάσεις" ..., παρόλο που αυτές 
είναι τυπικές επαγγελματικές. Θα είσαι πολύ "κάτω" ακόμα και στο κόψιμο αυτής.

Εδώ δεν βγάζουνε καλές οι κατασκευαστές τις απλές στις βιοτεχνίες τους, θα 
βγάλουμε επαγγελματική στο σπίτι ?.

 Επαγγελματική πλακέτα δεν είναι τρύπημα, και απλά την "αλείφω με πρασινίλα".
Τα Pad πως θα τα καλύψεις, αν έχεις και SMT τεχνολογία με εξαρτήματα SMD, πως 
θα ρυθμίσεις το OffSet αυτών?. Τώρα αν συγκρίνεις την "επαγγελματική" σου
HomeMade με αυτή που βρίσκεται παρακάτω, τότε ναι, η δικιά σου πλακέτα θα 
είναι μπροστά της, επαγγελματική.

PICT0431.jpg

Το να φτιάξεις λοιπόν για "πάρτι σου", 2,3,5 πλακέτες, οκ πάω πάσο, σεβαστό. 
Για επαγγελματικές όμως καμία σχέση ...

Εκτός και αν η "σπιτική τεχνολογία" έχει προχωρήσει πολύ, και δεν έχω ιδέα ...

----------


## savnik

> HomeMade με αυτή που βρίσκεται παρακάτω, τότε ναι, η δικιά σου πλακέτα θα 
> είναι μπροστά της, επαγγελματική.
> 
> PICT0431.jpg



Γρηγόρη αυτό το έκτρωμα που το βρήκες;
Οι πρώτες μου πλακέτες πρίν σαράντα χρόνια ήταν καλύτερες.

----------


## moutoulos

:Biggrin: 

Στο διαδίκτυο

http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl=h...9QEwBQ&dur=473

----------


## SRF

> κατασκευσταης δεν ειμαι αλλα πιστευω οτι ανετα καποιος στο σπιτι του φτιαχνει 2 οψεων επαγγελματικες με πολυ προσιτο εξοπλισμο.
> θα σας δωσω καποια tips
>  το μυστικο για να βγουνε τα vias και η ευθυγραμιση σωστα
> ειναι να γινουνε σαν 1ο βημα της κατασκευης οι τρυπες στο cnc router οπου θελει πολλες στροφες το spindle.
> Αμα κανεις στην αρχη τις τρυπες μετα η ευθυγραμηση ειναι πολυ ποιο ευκολη και οι επιταλωμενες οπες γινονται ποιο ευκολα.
> Δηλαδη το 1ο πραγμα που κανεις ειναι οι τρυπες πριν καν βαλεις το φωτοευσθητο υλικο.Μετα κανεις εμφανιση αποχαλκωση κτλπ.
> Μετα στην διαφανεια πρεπει να ειναι απο inject καλο εκτυπωτη στο φουλ 3πλη και το ποιο σημαντικο για να βγαλεις 5 mils ειναι η εκτυπωμενη επιφανεια να ακουμπαει στην πλακετα και οχι η λεια επιφανεια
> και να βαλεις φως απο leds 400nm οχι απο λαμπες φθοριου.
> θελει βοηθεια με μπουρμπουληθρες απο αερα στην εμφανιση και αποχαλκωση και κατα τη διαδικασια μονο κοκκινο led για να βλεπεις.
> ...



ΟΚ... 
Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι? Πόσον ετών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται... και πόσα έτη ασχολέίσαι με ηλεκτρονικά συνολικά? 
Το ρωτάω γιατί φαντάζομαι ότι και εσύ ο ίδιος θα καταννοείς ότι δεν έχεις "ξανα"ανακαλύψει τον τροχό!!! Δηλαδή η συγκεντρωτική εμπειρία των υπολοίπων που σου λέμε ότι μιά σπιτική τυρόπιττα... ε, συγγνώμη, πλακέτα... δεν είναι σε καμμιά περίπτωση ίδιας ποιότητας κατασκευής, αντοχής, προδιαγραφής, αξιοπιστίας, κλπ χιλιάδες άλλα, με μια εργοστασιακή πλάκέτα, πρέπει να ξεπερνάει τα 200-300 έτη! Όχι απαραιτήτως ότι αυτό σημαίνει κάτι, αν εξαιρέσεις ότι προσωπικά ο καθένας μας έχει από 5-10 εώς και ίσως και 30-40 έτη εμπειρίας!!! Και αυτό γιατί τελικά οι πλακέτες όντως ΔΕΝ είναι τυρόπιτες!!!  Πιστέυεις ότι εμείς δεν θα φτιάξαμε ποτέ τους "τροχούς" μας... ή δεν θα επιχειρήσαμε επίσης να φτιάξουμε όσο καλύτερο ιδιοκατασκευής μας "ζαντολάστιχο", και μάλιστα αλουμινένιου κράματος αεροδυναμικής ψύξεως των δίσκων από τις 3άκτινες οπές του? 
Θεωρείς ότι στα "αμάξια" μας, που βάζουμε και την "οικογένεια" μας πλέον, θα έχουμε ότι πετύχαμε τελικά, που ίσως ήταν και "άριστο" στα μάτια μας... και δεν φοράμε εργοστασιακά και ζάντες & λάστιχα, με ΠΡΟΔΙΑΓΡΑΦΕΣ και κράματος μετάλλου και υλικού ελαστικού, και πρόσφυσης, κλπ χιλιάδες άλλες λεπτομέρειες που ΑΥΤΕΣ θα κάνουν την διαφορά όταν θα χρειαστεί να φρενάρουμε? 
Δεν ξέρω... αλλά λέω, μήπως να αρχίσεις να το ξανασκέφτεσαι το όλον... πιό "οικογενειακά" (επαγγελματικά) ''οπως άλλωστε τίθεται εξ' αρχής το εδω θέμα!!!

----------


## ultra

@manolena (Μανο)
δεχομαι το γεγονος οτι οι πλακετες που δειχνεις ειναι απο τον Καισαρη.
Θεωρω οτι κι εσυ δεχεσαι οτι οι πλακετα και το φιλμ που εδειξα εγω, ειναι επισης του ιδιου.
Προσωπικα δεν με απασχολει αν φτιαχνονται αλλου, εγω στον Καισαρη πηγα.
Και σε ρωταω, αν, του εδινες κατι που ειναι σαν αυτο

12345.jpg

και τελικα παραλαμβανες αυτο

1234.jpg
, δεν θα του το περναγες κολλαρο?

ΥΓ στο παλαιο του site, εγραφε οτι δεχεται τα αρχεια του boardmaker
(αλλωστε, γενεες γεννεων μεγαλωσαν με αυτο).

----------


## mtzag

τα pads δεν τα καλυπτεις παρα πολυ απλα απλωνεις την solder mask και στην θεση των pads η διαφανεια εκθεσης εχει μαυρο (ιδια αλλα αντιθετη διαδικασια με την εμφανιση/αποχαλκωση)
και δεν γινετε cure η solder mask ετσι φευγει με ακετονη ενω εκει που δεν εχει pads η διαφανεια ειναι διαφανη γινετε cure η solder mask και δεν φευγει με διαλυτικο νιτρου/ακετονη.
η solder mask ειναι uv negative photoresist.
Το κοψιμο στο σπιτι γινετε ακριβειας αν εχεις ενα cnc ρουτερ ειναι το μονο ακριβο κοματι και αν το βοηθας με νερο η κοπη γινετε τελεια και δεν βγαζει σκονη.

----------


## acmilangr

Για assemply Γεωργιάδης στην Σίνδο Θεσ/νίκης. Κάνει παπάδες με κορυφαίο εξοπλισμό
Για pcb Παπαδόπουλος Στην Σίνδο. Άριστη Ποιότητα σε καλές τιμές

----------


## giwrgosss

> Για assemply Γεωργιάδης στην Σίνδο Θεσ/νίκης. Κάνει παπάδες με κορυφαίο εξοπλισμό
>  Για pcb Παπαδόπουλος Στην Σίνδο. Άριστη Ποιότητα σε καλές τιμές



  χμμ γιατί εχω την εντύπωση οτι κάπου τα μπερδεύεις , εγω στην Σινδο μόνο τον Φανιαδη ξερω ( f-pcb ) ,  Παπαδοπουλος ... περασμένα μεγαλεια και δεν ηταν στην Σινδο αλλα στον Εύοσμο αν λέμε για τον ιδιο , εκτός και αν μου διαφεύγει κατι ... επομένως για δωσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες ...  :Biggrin:

----------


## 744

> Για pcb Παπαδόπουλος Στην Σίνδο. Άριστη Ποιότητα σε καλές τιμές



Τώρα πλάκα κάνεις, ε? Γιατί από το '97 στην Ξηροκρήνη που ξεφλούδιζαν οι χαλκοί στις πλακέτες με το πρώτο κόλλημα έως στο 2012 που ακόμα ξεφλουδίζουν μάλλον δεν έχει μάθει να κάνει πλακέτες. Επίσης το πράσινο εξακολουθεί να είναι απλωμένο με πινέλο κινέζικο που αφήνει γραμμές.

Νομίζω τώρα πια όλοι μεσάζοντες είναι... Όπως είπε και ο Γιώργος, περασμένα μεγαλεία...

----------


## picdev

> Για assemply Γεωργιάδης στην Σίνδο Θεσ/νίκης. Κάνει παπάδες με κορυφαίο εξοπλισμό
> Για pcb Παπαδόπουλος Στην Σίνδο. Άριστη Ποιότητα σε καλές τιμές



τι ενoείς για την assembply? του πας το κύκλωμα και σου φτιάχνει το πρόγραμμα σε assembly?

----------


## tasosmos

Assembly, σημαινει συναρμολογηση στα Αγγλικα. Του δινεις πλακετες και εξαρτηματα κ στις φτιαχνει. Δεν εχει σχεση η γλωσσα εδω...

----------


## master3763

Μπορείς κ εδώ να φτιάξεις  πλακέτες http://electronics.orgfree.com/kataskeves.html
   αν βρίσκεσαι στον στον  Έβρο και γενικά τη βόρεια Ελλάδα.

----------


## moutoulos

Ας μου επιτραπεί αυτό το μικρό OffTopic post.
----------------------------------------------------------

Φίλε master:

Ποιό είναι αυτό το IC που βγάζει 250W/4 ohm 
RMS, και μάλιστα στα ... 12VDC ?.

 :Blink: 

Audio_Amplifier_250-300w.jpg

----------


## acmilangr

> χμμ γιατί εχω την εντύπωση οτι κάπου τα μπερδεύεις , εγω στην Σινδο μόνο τον Φανιαδη ξερω ( f-pcb ) ,  Παπαδοπουλος ... περασμένα μεγαλεια και δεν ηταν στην Σινδο αλλα στον Εύοσμο αν λέμε για τον ιδιο , εκτός και αν μου διαφεύγει κατι ... επομένως για δωσε περισσότερες πληροφορίες ...



και ο φανιάδης και ο παπαδόπουλος ειναι στην Σίνδο. ο φανιάδης συναρμολογεί κιόλας.

Εγώ ειμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος απο τον παπαδόπουλο. Και επειδή έχω πάει απο εκεί είδα με τα μάτια μου την παραγωγή, δεν ειναι μεσάζοντας

----------


## SRF

> Ας μου επιτραπεί αυτό το μικρό OffTopic post.
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Φίλε master:
> 
> Ποιό είναι αυτό το IC που βγάζει 250W/4 ohm 
> RMS, και μάλιστα στα ... 12VDC ?.
> 
> 
> ...







> Μπορείς κ εδώ να φτιάξεις  πλακέτες http://electronics.orgfree.com/kataskeves.html
>    αν βρίσκεσαι στον στον  Έβρο και γενικά τη βόρεια Ελλάδα.



Και συμπληρωματικά αυτό το... 'Turials" τι είναι - σημαίνει ακριβώς, και γιατί βγάζει σε μιά σελίδα που έχεις βάλει τα tutorials  :Wink:  για γενικά θέματα?  :Biggrin:

----------


## xrhstosmp

> Ας μου επιτραπεί αυτό το μικρό OffTopic post.
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Φίλε master:
> 
> Ποιό είναι αυτό το IC που βγάζει 250W/4 ohm 
> RMS, και μάλιστα στα ... 12VDC ?.
> 
> 
> ...



εγω αν και ομολογουμενως εντελως ασχετος με τα ηλεκτρονικα πιστευω οτι οποιοσδηποτε IC ενισχυτης υποστηριχτει απο home made πυκνωτη φτιαγμενο οχι απο απλο αλουμινοχαρτο αλλα απο ταψακια sanitas (αυτα που βαζουν τις μεριδες γυρο) και για διηλεκτρικο λαδοκολες μπορει ανετα να δωσει πανω απο 300-400 watt rms (μετρημενα με επαγγελματικα πολυμετρα mustech).... :Boo hoo!:

----------


## mariosm

> αλλα απο ταψακια sanitas (αυτα που βαζουν τις μεριδες γυρο)



Εγω που εκανα και ερευνα μπορω να επιβεβεωσω οτι αν τα ταψακια εχουν και γυρο μεσα τοτε η ισχυς μπορει να γινει και 800 watt rms

----------


## bchris

> Εγω που εκανα και ερευνα μπορω να επιβεβεωσω οτι αν τα ταψακια εχουν και γυρο μεσα τοτε η ισχυς μπορει να γινει και 800 watt rms




Εμεις παντως στις προσφατες ερευνες που διεξαγαμε στον "Θαναση" στο Μοναστηρακι, 800W δεν ειδαμε.
Και ας ειχαμε και τα booster του KOKAR.

----------


## mariosm

> Εμεις παντως στις προσφατες ερευνες που διεξαγαμε στον "Θαναση" στο Μοναστηρακι, 800W δεν ειδαμε.



Πως να τα δειτε αφου δεν ειχατε 





> μετρημενα με επαγγελματικα πολυμετρα mustech

----------


## chip

το προβλημα ειναι στο γύρο.... οτι ειναι ψημενος ειτε με ηλεκτρικη αντισταση ειτε με γκαζι.... πρεπει να ειναι ψημένος στα κάρβουνα για να κάνετε δουλειά.... όποιος παει στο Βόλο να ρωτήσει να του πουν που θα βρει... γύρω στο κάρβουνα!!!!

----------


## picdev

να  επανέλθω στο θέμα για μια ερώτηση, πόσο κοστίζει το pick and place σαν υπηρεσία χωρίς τη κατασκευή  του pcb.
Απο πόσα κομμάτια και πάνω συμφέρει.?
Αν σκεφτείς ότι πρέπει να αγοράσεις ταινίες με εξαρτήματα , τότε μιλάμε για 100αδες κομμάτια σίγουρα!
Υπάρχει όμως κάτι αξιόπιστο στο εξωτερικό για μικρές παραγωγές? αξιόπιστο ως προς τα εξαρτήματα που θα σου βάλουν πάνω και στη κατασκευή

----------


## bchris

Πολλοι resellers (mouser, digikey,etc) κανουν re-reelling.
Οποτε δεν ειναι αναγκη να παρεις 5000 αντιστασεις για παραδειγμα.

----------


## picdev

Περα απο αυτο θα ηθελα να μαθω ποσπ κοστιζει το pick and place 

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

PicDev
αυτό πρέπει να το ρωτήσεις στο εργοστάσιο που θα κάνει το μοντάρισμα.
Το "αξιόπιστα" το καθορίζεις εσύ αφού μπορείς να ορίσεις τι εξαρτήματα / ποιότητα θα βάλει πάνω στη πλακέτα σου
αν το αφήσεις χωρίς να ορίσεις λογικό είναι ο κάθ' ένας να βάλει ότι ποιότητα θέλει. Για το λόγο αυτό πρέπει να ξέρεις τα υλικά σου και να ζητήσεις από όλους το ίδιο πράγμα 
Για όλες τις ποσότητες υπάρχει και η ανάλογη τιμή
αν ζητήσεις π.χ 20 κομμάτια θα σου χρεώσουν τη ρύθμιση της μηχανής και καμιά 20αρια χαλασμένα για τη ρύθμιση
αν ζητήσεις 100 γλιτώνεις τη χρέωση της ρύθμισης ή τα χαλασμένα 
αν ειναι για 1000  κτλ καλαβαίνεις το σκεπτικο

----------


## picdev

Προφανως ζηταω τιμη για 50-20 κομματια .δεν ξερω αν συμφαιρει καν. Εσυ που εχεις εμπειρια ποσο σου κοστζε περιπου?

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δεν ξέρω να σου πω γιατί μου παραδίδει έτοιμο προϊον 
μπορεί να τον ρωτήσεις στειλε πμ να σου δωσω το εμιαλ του να μιλήσετε 
σίγουρα θα σου χρεώσει μάσκα

----------


## picdev

Για ετοιμο πες μου. Πλακετα .. εξαρτματα ολα . Προφανως για εκτος ελλαδας δεν συμφαιρει να μην στα κανουν ολα και να στελνεις εξαρτηματα και πάλετες

Στάλθηκε από το GT-S6312 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk 2

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Kina
Δεν συμφέρει να του στείλει τις πλακέτες και τα εξάρτημα να το κάνει αυτό 
Για να σου πει το κόστος πρέπει να δει την πλακέτα και τα εξαρτήματα της

----------

